# Aufbau eines Alutech Sennes Bike



## Silverstone (1. Mai 2013)

Hallo, 

wollte mal ein paar Bilder meiner Sennes reinstellen, da bestimmt viele wie ich auch dankbar um jede Anregung oder Neuigkeit rund um das Bike heiß sind!

Werde euch auf dem Laufenden halten kann aber noch dauern bis Teile kommen...


----------



## Silverstone (1. Mai 2013)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Silverstone (1. Mai 2013)




----------



## User85319 (1. Mai 2013)

Wow, sieht einfach nur hammer aus!!!
Bin schon auf den weiteren Aufbau gespannt


----------



## der-gute (1. Mai 2013)

hmmm...vielleicht sollte ich mein Fanes gegen ein Sennes tauschen...


----------



## Thiel (2. Mai 2013)

Ich wollte gerade fragen warum du ein langes Schaltwerk nimmst aber da habe ich den Umwerfer entdeckt


----------



## Silverstone (2. Mai 2013)

Ja, habe mal was ganz anderes vor...

kommt ne shimano sanit 22t/36T/bash vorne rein
und hinten bis 34t (9fach)

Nicht jeder hat das vergnügen am Lift zu wohnen


----------



## hacke242 (2. Mai 2013)

Hier kommt mein eher freeridelastiger Aufbau. Funzt wahnsinnig gut.


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (3. Mai 2013)

Das Blau ...!! Das ist keine Lasur, oder? Elox?


----------



## RolfK (3. Mai 2013)

Ist das etwa einer von Musterrahmen?


----------



## Silverstone (3. Mai 2013)

Sieht mal so aus, aber leider geil! Freu mich so auf die restlichen Komponenten... Hoffe geht mit 200mm Federwechsel auch noch gut hoch gespannt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hacke242 (3. Mai 2013)

...blau elox mit neon grün


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (3. Mai 2013)

Sehr schön, jetzt muss es das in Zukunft nur noch für die Fanes auch geben.


----------



## wolfi (3. Mai 2013)

@ hacke:
sehr-sehr geil!!!!
wo liegst du denn so gewichtsmäßig mit dem aufbau?
gruß
wolfi


----------



## Wipp (6. Mai 2013)

Hier der nächste Aufbau......nähere Infos folgen......geht auch bergauf


----------



## Wipp (6. Mai 2013)

ansicht aktualisiert...


----------



## Cooby (6. Mai 2013)

Was ist denn hier los? Gibt es den Rahmen jetzt schon offiziell oder nicht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ripgid (6. Mai 2013)

das würde mich auch mal interessieren, und der preis natürlich...

scheint ja recht leicht zu sein der rahmen, wenn viele hier daraus einen Freerider bauen..


----------



## Landus (10. Mai 2013)

Ja, komisch im "DH Bike 2013"-Threat gibts noch nix neues, warum bauen hier schon einige das Ding auf? Ein paar Infos zur Geometrie und vor allem zum Kostenfaktor wÃ¤ren mal sehr interessant!

â¬dith sagt: Die Geometriedaten wurden schon am 2.4. im Alutech-Blog verÃ¶ffentlicht, 73er Tretlager bedeutet, das ding ist XX1 Tauglich juhu! Wenn jetzt der Preis noch stimmt, geht mein Plan auf...


----------



## Silverstone (10. Mai 2013)

Hihi, 

Also ich war schon mit Jürgen im Kontakt als der Rahmen noch weit nicht im Verkauf stand....
So konnte ich mir dann relativ Früh schon einen Rahmen sichern.
So was man erfahren hatte, werden erst mal die ganze Teamfahrer mit Rahmen bestückt...

Ich hatte wie gesagt viel Glück und bin auch daher sehr Dankbar, woher andere Leute den Rahmen haben weiß ich nicht...
Entweder auch Glück gehabt oder gar Teamfahrer.....

Zu Preisen will ich nichts Sagen da ich nicht weiß wie spruchsicher alles ist.....
Denke aber wer bei Alutech anruft wird sicher alle Infos dazu bekommen....

Ansonsten bei Fragen nur raus mit... Was Geodaten betrifft weiß ich jetzt auch nicht mehr als das was veröffentlicht ist.


----------



## damz (12. Mai 2013)

interessant, da gibtz a paar geräte im umlauf, aber zu kaufen gibtz das geile teil noch nicht...... seltsam.


----------



## wolfi (12. Mai 2013)

???

was ist daran seltsam?
ist doch gut, wenn ein paar handverlesene rahmen aufgebaut werden und das feedback der besitzer in die serie einfließen kann bevor der erste schwung bikes im handel ist. freu dich daher auf die erste richtige serie:thumbup:
gruß, wolfi.

send from total wichtigen schmartfon


----------



## damz (13. Mai 2013)

ja, lass mich... ich hätte hald gern mehr updates und infos.... bin hoid a bissl geil auf den gaul!!


----------



## Wipp (14. Mai 2013)

Hier gibt es schon mal etwas Feedback zu dem Teil
dh-racefactory.com/news/

Die anderen Geräte sind noch sehr Jung und möchten erfahren werden bevor es neues dazu gibt......

Ich kann nur vorwegnehmen....16,3kg bei nicht gerade superlight Parts
Sehr tief, agil(trotz des lenkwinkels), gut in der Luft und auch auf längeren Touren locker bergauf zu bewegen.....tolle Detaillösungen und blingblingfaktor inklusive.....

Und bitte hört diese Fragerei auf ...wann , warum und so..... Diese Infos  kommen nicht aus dem Pool der Tester sondern von offizieller Seite....


----------



## Speetrip (27. Mai 2013)

@hacke242 ... hast du mal gewogen?


----------



## Silverstone (27. Mai 2013)

Liege bei 16,5 mit Pedale.


----------



## Silverstone (28. Mai 2013)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Silverstone (28. Mai 2013)

Ein Traum ging in Erfüllung....


----------



## Speetrip (29. Mai 2013)

Geiles Teil


----------



## Astaroth (29. Mai 2013)

@Silverstone 
mach mal vernüftige Fotos wo man was erkennt


----------



## Silverstone (29. Mai 2013)

Sind mit dem Handy gemacht... und ja bitte mach ich doch gerne....


----------



## Spirit_Moon (30. Mai 2013)

Silverstone schrieb:


> Liege bei 16,5 mit Pedale.



Das Gewicht halte ich bei diesem Aufbau für relativ optimistisch


----------



## Silverstone (30. Mai 2013)

Kann dir nicht mehr sagen als das es meine Waage tut.


----------



## Wipp (31. Mai 2013)

Meins liegt bei 16,3
LRS hat 2,2
Vorne MM falt 2,5 , hinten fat Albert....
Descendant Kurbel, Federdämpfer mit tispring.....
Ein wenig geht noch....ich denke das von Hacke liegt bei 15+, oder?


----------



## Landus (4. Juni 2013)

Ein Doppelbrückenbike mit Umwerfer und anständigem Hinterbau. Jap, Silverstone muss man beipflichten, "Ein Traum ging in Erfüllung" trifft den Nagel auf den Kopf


----------



## Silverstone (4. Juni 2013)

Also muss ehrlich immer wieder aufs neue Staunen wie sich das Bike hochbewegen lässt....

Hätte ich nie für möglich gehalten, und das eben auch noch so easy.....

Werde im Aug wohl auch mal nach Saalbach Hinterglemm wieder fahren
Und ja werde damit wohl weil es eben so gut geht auch mal eine Tour hochfahren .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cooby (5. Juni 2013)

Sehr schön zu hören...
Könntest du noch mal bessere Fotos rein stellen?


----------



## Silverstone (8. Juni 2013)

So die versprochenen Fotos


----------



## Thiel (8. Juni 2013)

Die Farben finde ich viel zu durcheinander 

Das sieht so nach Kirmes aus!


----------



## Silverstone (8. Juni 2013)

Thiel schrieb:


> Die Farben finde ich viel zu durcheinander
> 
> Das sieht so nach Kirmes aus!


 


Kirmes       schon klar...

Da sag ich nur: "Neue Runde neues Glück, jedes Los ein Gewinn."


Aber mal im Enrst also Rot/Weiß/ Schwarz.....

Das Lack und Eloxal farben nicht immer überein passen ist ja klar....
Ich finde es geil!!!!


----------



## damz (9. Juni 2013)

ja, an roten streifen statt orange, oder orangene parts..... aber sonst.... SAU GEIL!


----------



## Silverstone (9. Juni 2013)

Das ist Rot es glänz nur auf dem Foto so Hell....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Silverstone (9. Juni 2013)

Hier erkennt man es besser


----------



## crazymaniac (9. Juni 2013)

Sehr geiles Bike 

Weiß einer, obs das Sennes auch mit Pinion geben wird?


----------



## Silverstone (9. Juni 2013)

Das kann ich dir nicht beantworten, das musst du bei Alutech fragen.


----------



## crazymaniac (9. Juni 2013)

Habe ich bereits...nur bisher keine Antwort bekommen :-(


----------



## Landus (10. Juni 2013)

Einen Prototyp gibt es ja schon, hoffentlich wird da was draus


----------



## crazymaniac (10. Juni 2013)

Würde ich gerne malsehen das Teile, bzw davon lesen/ hören ob es Problemlos funktioniert. Dann würde ich sofort eins nehmen


----------



## crazymaniac (10. Juni 2013)

Landus schrieb:


> Einen Prototyp gibt es ja schon, hoffentlich wird da was draus


 

Hat jemand Kontaktdaten also Email Adresse oder sowas von einem ausm Vertrieb bei Alutech? Auf Nachrichten über deren Homepage reagiert da niemand oder ist momentan irgendwo was los, weßwegen dort niemand antworten kann?

Grüße

der Crazy


----------



## hasardeur (10. Juni 2013)

Ruf doch mal an. Da erreicht man eigentlich immer jemanden, zumindest während normaler Geschäftszeiten.


----------



## damz (11. Juni 2013)

crazymaniac schrieb:


> Sehr geiles Bike
> 
> Weiß einer, obs das Sennes auch mit Pinion geben wird?



dei schweissen dir alles zam was magst, kostet hald mehr.


----------



## crazymaniac (11. Juni 2013)

damz schrieb:


> dei schweissen dir alles zam was magst, kostet hald mehr.



Jup, hat der Jü hat mir das schon bestätigt.
Nur leider kann er mir nicht das 150mm breite Ausfallende bieten, was ich für mein LR-Satz hinten bräuchte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kharne (11. Juni 2013)

Wenn du das Geld für nen Customrahmen mit Pinion hinlegst scheiterts an der HR Nabe? 
Wie die Kiddies die sich nen Skyline importieren um dann zu merken dass sie keine Kohle 
für Service, Tüv und Unterhalt mehr haben


----------



## crazymaniac (11. Juni 2013)

Kharne schrieb:


> Wenn du das Geld für nen Customrahmen mit Pinion hinlegst scheiterts an der HR Nabe?
> Wie die Kiddies die sich nen Skyline importieren um dann zu merken dass sie keine Kohle
> für Service, Tüv und Unterhalt mehr haben



Problem wird sein die Nabe ranzubekommen mit 142mm für Twinpair-Speichen... da sind wir wieder bei Custom ;-)


----------



## Kharne (11. Juni 2013)

Twinpar Speichen? Wasn das? ^^


----------



## crazymaniac (11. Juni 2013)

Kharne schrieb:


> Twinpar Speichen? Wasn das? ^^



Das sind Twin Pairs... extra für den Downhillbereich... deßwegen auch 150mm breite Nabe 

http://www.sicklines.com/news-images/crank_bros_opium_wheelss.jpg


----------



## Kharne (11. Juni 2013)

Dieses Drecksteil hält bei dir? Viel Spaß wenn da jemals was dran ist!


----------



## crazymaniac (11. Juni 2013)

Bist die schon gefahren?
Nach Dreck sehen die schonmal nicht aus. Und bis auf einen Problemfall ahbe ich noch nichts schlechtes gelesen, gesehen oder gehört.


----------



## Kharne (11. Juni 2013)

Ich weiß was passiert wenn da jemals ein Schlag drin ist. Die Speichen sind 2-teilig, wenn 
da zu viel Zug draufkommt ziehen die sich auseinander und du kriegst sie nie mehr zum halten. 
Konsequenz ist, dass du bei nem Schlag alle beteiligten Speichen austauschen solltest, sonst 
kriegst du das Laufrad u.U. nicht mehr zentriert und machst dir noch mehr Speichen kaputt. 
Durch das Einspeichmuster wird zentrieren sowieso zur absoluten Qual. Wenn in der Garantiezeit 
was dran ist werden die Dinger normalerweise an CB geschickt und kommentarlos ausgetauscht. 
Danach musst du die absurden Preise für neue Speichen zahlen und jemanden finden der 
so schmerzresistent ist dir den LRS neu aufzubauen.

Dazu kommt, dass die Felgen extrem anfällig für Beulenpest sind.

Ich geb zu, die Dinger sehen geil aus, aber mehr auch nicht. Mit nem konventionellen LRS 
vom Laufradbauer fährst du günstiger.
(Den kann man auch komplett aus rot eloxierten Teilen aufbauen  )


----------



## Dampfsti (11. Juni 2013)

@Silverstone GEILE KISTE 

Würd mir auch gefallen die Sennes, nur scheiterts bei mir etwas am, für lange Beine, seeehr kurzen 420er Sitzrohr  
Gibt weder eine Telestütze die lang genug wäre noch funktioniert es mit ner starren Stütze da die dann bei passender Länge nicht mehr weit genug versenkbar wäre 

Schade...
Muss eben doch die Fanes für alles herhalten

 @crazymaniac

Twin Pair musst ich auch überlegen

Sag halt gleich für nen einweg LRS

Aber, dass man um nen LRS so nen Wind machen kann...


----------



## crazymaniac (11. Juni 2013)

Ich werds sehen,

wenn ich keine 142mm Nabe dafür bekomme muss ich eh was anderes nehmen. Normal kann jeder, bzw. standart . Wer nicht wagt der nicht gewinnt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Landus (12. Juni 2013)

Ich habe mal eine Mail an Alutech geschrieben, wegen dem Sennes Pinion Prototypen.

Zur Eurobike wird es final vorgestellt und sollte dann ca. Ende des Jahres verfügbar sein. Also ein Bike für die nächste Saison Da kann man schon mal rechtzeitig anfangen zu sparen


----------



## crazymaniac (12. Juni 2013)

Das Bike wird wohl schon vor Ende des Jahres verfügbar sein.


----------



## Piefke (12. Juni 2013)

Bisher gab es immer Verzögerungen bei den letzten neuen Alutechs


----------



## hasardeur (12. Juni 2013)

Diese Crankbrothers-LRS sind tatsächlich nur optisch ein Gewinn. Ein Kollege hatte mal eine Speiche gebrochen. Das war ein Alptraum, bis das Rad wieder ganz war. Cosmic Sports wollte auch erst keine Ersatzspeichen liefern. Also viel Spass, wenn da mal was kaputt geht. Von dem Einspeich- und Zentrier-Alptraum, den Kharne beschrieben hat, ganz zu schweigen.

Warum verkaufst Du den CB-LRS nicht einfach und lässt Dir für das Geld einen schicken LRS maßschneidern?


----------



## crazymaniac (12. Juni 2013)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Diese Crankbrothers-LRS sind tatsächlich nur optisch ein Gewinn. Ein Kollege hatte mal eine Speiche gebrochen. Das war ein Alptraum, bis das Rad wieder ganz war. CB wollte Cosmic Sports wollte auch erst keine Ersatzspeichen liefern. Also viel Spass, wenn da mal was kaputt geht. Von dem Einspeich- und Zentrier-Alptraum, den Kharne beschrieben hat, ganz zu schweigen.
> 
> Warum verkaufst Du den CB-LRS nicht einfach und lässt Dir für das Geld einen schicken LRS maßschneidern?


 
Ne Idee vor nen optischen Knaller, der auch was taugt?


----------



## hasardeur (12. Juni 2013)

crazymaniac schrieb:


> Ne Idee vor nen optischen Knaller, der auch was taugt?



Das bekommst Du wohl nur mit Farbe hin. Eine 32-Loch-Felge kann optisch niemals mithalten. Aber passende Farbkombi für Felge, Speichen, Nippel und Nabe, abgestimmt auf den Rahmen, sehen sicher auch lecker aus. Meiner Minung nach ist die Rahmenfarbe auch entscheidend. Zu bunte Rahmen lenken da nur ab. Wenn Du die LR zur Geltung bringen willst, muss es wohl eher eine sehr schlichte Rahmenfarbe werden, oder Kombis wie Hellblau-Orange (wie Gulf Racing).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kharne (12. Juni 2013)

Setz dich mim light-wolf zusammen, der hat nen Eloxalbetrieb an der Hand und kann dir da 
ne Menge anbieten, einfach mal anrufen 
Wir aber ein klassisch eingespeichter LRS mit 32 Speichen/LR


----------



## crazymaniac (12. Juni 2013)

Der Rahmen sollte auch nur eine Farbe haben...wollte ihn entweder blau eloxieren lassen oder weiß lackieren lassen bei den roten Felgen. Ein Farbkonfigurator wäre nice, wo man sich mal sowas zusammenpinseln kann.


----------



## hasardeur (12. Juni 2013)

Da braucht man nur Vorstellungskraft und keinen Konfigurator. Bei Elox-Blau würde ich orange LR mit schwarzen Speichen, blauen Nippeln und blauen Naben nehmen (wenn es knallen soll) und bei Pulver-Weiß (habe ich selbst) würde ich weiße Speichen, schwarze Felgen, rote Nippel und rote Naben nehmen.


----------



## crazymaniac (8. August 2013)

Hello Again,

ich hab mal eine Frage zum Steuersatz im Sennes.
Gabelschaft ist 1 1/8"

Steuersatz hab ich mir einen solchen rausgesucht. Nur weiß ich nicht ob das passt oder ob man zusätzliche reduierhülsen braucht oder ähnliches.

http://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=8;navigation=1;product=15239;page=1;menu=1000,2,112;mid=182;pgc=0


Danke und Grüße

Nico


----------



## hasardeur (8. August 2013)

Manche Hersteller (z.B. Acros) bieten einen Gabelkonus für 1 1/8 Steuerrohre, um diese in tapered Steuersätzen verwenden zu können. Wenn so ein Konus bei dem Chris King nicht dabei ist, brauchst Du einen Reduziersteuersatz.


----------



## crazymaniac (8. August 2013)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Manche Hersteller (z.B. Acros) bieten einen Gabelkonus für 1 1/8 Steuerrohre, um diese in tapered Steuersätzen verwenden zu können. Wenn so ein Konus bei dem Chris King nicht dabei ist, brauchst Du einen Reduziersteuersatz.


 

Das sollte dann sowas sein oder?

http://www.bike24.de/1.php?product=...=8;navigation=1;menu=1000,2,112;mid=182;pgc=0

1,5" auf 1 1/8"


----------



## hasardeur (8. August 2013)

Ich denke, das ist es.


----------



## crazymaniac (8. August 2013)

Wie bekomme ich heraus welche Federhärte ich ungefähr benötige beim Dämpfer hinten. Es soll der Fox DHX RC4 241 mm Einbaulänge.

Faustformel soll ja sein:

((Fahrergewicht *4,5)/Hublänge Kolben in Inch)* Übersetzungsverhältnis Federweg

Ich wieg 79 kg, Hublänge sind 79 mm was 3 Inch entspricht. Nur das Übersetzungsverhältnis kenn ich net da ich die Strecke des Hinterbaus nicht kenne die er beim Vollausschlag zurück legt.

grüße


----------



## ollo (10. August 2013)

crazymaniac schrieb:


> Wie bekomme ich heraus welche Federhärte ich ungefähr benötige beim Dämpfer hinten. Es soll der Fox DHX RC4 241 mm Einbaulänge.
> 
> Faustformel soll ja sein:
> 
> ...




Federweg durch Hub


----------



## crazymaniac (10. August 2013)

ollo schrieb:


> Federweg durch Hub



Der da wäre?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zec (13. August 2013)

Hier findest du alle relevanten Daten -> http://alutech-cycles.com/Alutech-Sennes-DH-10-Rahmen

Infos zum Dämpferhub gibt's in der Geo-Tabelle. Dort steht aber 76mm Hub.


----------



## Stef82 (3. September 2013)

hacke242 schrieb:


> Hier kommt mein eher freeridelastiger Aufbau. Funzt wahnsinnig gut.


 
Servus hacke242, kannst du mir sagen was das genau für ein blau ist? Hast du evtl. einen Farbcode RAL... etc.? Stell mir grad ein neues Bike zusammen da sie mir vor zwei Wochen mein Fanes geklaut haben und würde ins design gerne auch diese blau aufnehmen.

Dank Dir
Gruß
Stef82


----------



## crazymaniac (4. September 2013)

Stef82 schrieb:


> Servus hacke242, kannst du mir sagen was das genau für ein blau ist? Hast du evtl. einen Farbcode RAL... etc.? Stell mir grad ein neues Bike zusammen da sie mir vor zwei Wochen mein Fanes geklaut haben und würde ins design gerne auch diese blau aufnehmen.
> 
> Dank Dir
> Gruß
> Stef82


 

Ohje, wo haben sie dir das bike denn geklaut? 
Mein Sennesrahmen bekomm ich denke mal nicht vor Ende Oktober wenn überhaupt so früh.

Dieses Detailsdesign, hier in dem grellen grün, ob die das in jeder RAL Farbe hinbekommen bei ALUTECH?

Grüße
Nico


----------



## Stef82 (4. September 2013)

Servus Nico,

mir wurde das Bike in Bozen am Kohlern geklaut, war mit meinem Downhiller unterwegs und in der Zeit haben Sie mir mein Fanes geklaut.

Jetzt hoffe ich, wenn ich mich jetzt endlich mal fürs Design entschieden habe, das es Jürgen vielleicht wirklich innerhalb von 2 Wochen schafft mir das Bike zu liefern, dann könnte ich es diese Jahr noch fahren und würde zur Einweihung gleich mal ins Vinschgau fahren.

Gruß
Stef


----------



## Landus (5. September 2013)

Eieiei, solche Schweine Naja, immerhin steht ja was neues in Aussicht

Weis inzwischen jemand was neues zum Thema Sennes Pinion? Ich möchte unbedingt ein Fettes Bike mit Pinion-Getriebe, allerdings sieht es da momentan etwas mau aus. Da Nicolai jetzt auch dem 650b-trend hinterherrennt wird das Ion18 Pinion anscheinend vorerst garnicht mehr produziert, zumindest laut Produktionsplan. 

Deshalb ist das Sennes Pinion momentan die einzige Hoffnung. Einen Prototypen gab es ja bereits zu sehen, und laut Jü sollte es auf der Eurobike final vorgestellt werden, allerdings wurde da anscheinend nichts draus.

Da heißt es wohl abwarten und Tee trinken oder weis jemand etwas neues zu dem Teil?


----------



## crazymaniac (5. September 2013)

Landus schrieb:


> Eieiei, solche Schweine Naja, immerhin steht ja was neues in Aussicht
> 
> Weis inzwischen jemand was neues zum Thema Sennes Pinion? Ich möchte unbedingt ein Fettes Bike mit Pinion-Getriebe, allerdings sieht es da momentan etwas mau aus. Da Nicolai jetzt auch dem 650b-trend hinterherrennt wird das Ion18 Pinion anscheinend vorerst garnicht mehr produziert, zumindest laut Produktionsplan.
> 
> ...


 

Ein Sennes Pinion habe ich auch geordert, wie bereits geschrieben wird da nichts vor Ende Oktober drauß, wenn überhaupt so früh. Nicolai baut auf jeden Fall keine Gavity Bikes mehr mit Pinion nur noch <150mm mit Pinion. Bei Pinion arbeitet man momentan wohla uch an einer DH-Version des Getriebes mit weniger Gängen und etwas stabiler.
Bei Nicolai scheint ja wohl auch noch ein anderer Getriebehersteller Einzug erhalten zu haben, wie man auf der Messe sehen konnte, irgend so ein französischer??? Hersteller.
Daher wohl auch die Absage vor 2 Monaten von Nicolai zu meienr Anfrage Pinion im ION 18. Dies sind aber alles nur Spekulationen meinerseits.

Gruß 

Nico


----------



## crazymaniac (5. September 2013)

Stef82 schrieb:


> Servus Nico,
> 
> mir wurde das Bike in Bozen am Kohlern geklaut, war mit meinem Downhiller unterwegs und in der Zeit haben Sie mir mein Fanes geklaut.
> 
> ...


 

Biste denn gut versichert Stef?
Mein Nicolai Argon kann ich leider nicht so hoch versichern wie es Wert ist...wenn das mal geklaut werden sollte, müssten die schon die Federgabel liegen lassen, damit ich meine reingesteckte Kohle wieder drin habe :-D


----------



## Landus (5. September 2013)

Also im großen und ganzen klingt das fast so, als ob das pinion den gravity-einsatz nicht aushält. Eine DH-taugliche Version mit weniger gängen ist doch käse. Denn genau darin liegt doch der reiz des Pinion, ein Big Bike das auch bergauf fahren kann, mit Getriebe  

Mehr Stabilität?  Gerne!
 Weniger Gänge? Nein danke! 

Mal abwarten, der Jü wirds schon richten 

Das neue Nicolai Teil heißt Effi gear oder so.  Hat aber auch nur 7 Gänge soweit ich weis...


----------



## crazymaniac (6. September 2013)

Jo genau Effi... stimmt 7 Gänge hats.
Kann man den Größenangaben glauben Schenken auf der HP von Alutech?
die Rahmengröße S scheint ja ein sehr weites Spektrum abzudecken, oder?
Was fährt man denn für gewöhnlich mit zarten 1,71m^^?

Grüße 

Nico


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ollo (7. September 2013)

crazymaniac schrieb:


> Biste denn gut versichert Stef?
> Mein Nicolai Argon kann ich leider nicht so hoch versichern wie es Wert ist... :-D



mehr als 10000,- ?? ..... wenn nein frag mal bei der Zurich nach, 24 Stunden Deckung und Weltweit bis 10000,-  (mehr als 10 TEURO nur mit Anfrage)


----------



## crazymaniac (8. September 2013)

ollo schrieb:


> mehr als 10000,- ?? ..... wenn nein frag mal bei der Zurich nach, 24 Stunden Deckung und Weltweit bis 10000,-  (mehr als 10 TEURO nur mit Anfrage)



Also bei meiner Versicherung gehts nur bis 5000


----------



## crazymaniac (9. September 2013)

Um nochmal auf meine Frage zurückzukommen:




crazymaniac schrieb:


> Kann man den Größenangaben glauben Schenken auf der HP von Alutech?
> die Rahmengröße S scheint ja ein sehr weites Spektrum abzudecken, oder?
> Was fährt man denn für gewöhnlich mit zarten 1,71m^^?


 
Gibts da schon Erfahrungen und Meinungen?

Grüße

Nico


----------



## crazymaniac (11. September 2013)

So,

die ersten Teile fürs Sennes sind da, mal schauen wann der Rahmen kommt 
Gabel muss ich noch irgendwie umlackieren lassen.

Weiterhin ist geplant:

Bremsen: Shimano Saint
Felgen: Veltec
Naben: Chris King
Steuersatz: Chris King
Sattelstütze: Kindshock Lev
Reifen: Maxxis Minions
Lenkergriffe: welche von Odi 
Lenker: ???
Vorbau: ???
Pedale: ???

Anregungen, Verbesserungen, Vorschläge sind gern genommen 
Hauptfarbe wird ein helles Blau und Details wie Felgen und Naben werden Orange.


----------



## rsem (12. September 2013)

Heute wird meins endlich kommen, das Warten hat ein Ende.
Am Wochenende wird geschraubt.


----------



## crazymaniac (12. September 2013)

rsem schrieb:


> Heute wird meins endlich kommen, das Warten hat ein Ende.
> Am Wochenende wird geschraubt.


 
Was bekommste denn? Mit oder ohne Pinion?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rsem (12. September 2013)

Sennes ohne Pinion, dafür aber mit tollen anderen teilen.


----------



## crazymaniac (12. September 2013)

rsem schrieb:


> Sennes ohne Pinion, dafür aber mit tollen anderen teilen.



Ich bin gespannt  und freu mich auf die tollen Bilder ;-)


----------



## rsem (16. September 2013)

Schon mal zusammengesteckt. Mit Totem ca. 16kg.  Mit Fox 40 ca. 16,3
Bilder folgen.


----------



## rsem (16. September 2013)

Versuch 2. was findet ihr besser?


----------



## rsem (16. September 2013)

Bitte keine blöden Kommentare weil die Bilder nicht gedreht wurden, ich hab's schon selbst gemerkt.


----------



## wolfi (16. September 2013)

Lol!
sag doch einfach, das rad wird gerade in australien aufgebaut.
Ich mag es mit der single-crown!
send from total wichtigen schmartfon


----------



## Cooby (16. September 2013)

RAW sieht gut aus... Gefällt mir!


----------



## hasardeur (16. September 2013)

Dual-Crown mag ich mehr. Am besten würde mMn eine schwarze Boxxer mit schwarzen Standrohren wirken. RAW mit Schwarz ist doch immer wieder eine geile Kombi.


----------



## crazymaniac (17. September 2013)

Was fürn Steuersatz haste denn eingesetzt und wie groß ist damit der Abstand zwischen oberer und unterer Gabelbrücke?


----------



## rsem (17. September 2013)

Steuersatz ist von acros, mit zusätzlichen 1,5 Unterteil für die taperd Totem. Ist bei acros ja alles recht einfach. Zwischen den Gabelbrücken sind es ca. 13 cm. Kommt darauf an was für Spacer oben noch dazu kommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crazymaniac (17. September 2013)

rsem schrieb:


> Steuersatz ist von acros, mit zusätzlichen 1,5 Unterteil für die taperd Totem. Ist bei acros ja alles recht einfach. Zwischen den Gabelbrücken sind es ca. 13 cm. Kommt darauf an was für Spacer oben noch dazu kommen.


 

Kannst du davon ein paar detailsfotos machen bitte? Ich wollte mir Chris King Steuersätze einbauen. Wie tief ist das Steuerrohr vom Rahmen denn Innen ausgefräst, Zwecks Einbautiefe des Steuersatzes unten.

 und Danke schonmal


----------



## rsem (17. September 2013)

Wie weit gefräst ist kann ich nicht sagen, die lagerschale hat jü schon eingepresst. Momentan ist die Totem drin. Bekomme am Wochenende ne neue Bremsleitung, da wird wieder geschraubt. Da kann ich mal schauen.
Vorher geht's leider nicht.


----------



## wolfi (26. September 2013)

moin,
so...der sennes rahmen ist bestellt und der fanes rahmen verkauft.
jetzt habe ich mal ne frage bevor ich mich hier durch alle sennes/fanes threads fressen muss:
welche kettenführung macht sinn bei einer 2-fach xt-kurbel? gerne auch mit nem tacco unten dran. also welche kollidiert nicht mit dem umwerfer?
die e-13?
über eine antwort würde ich mich sehr freuen.
gruß
wolfi


----------



## crazymaniac (26. September 2013)

Und wann, schon nen ungefähren Liefertermin gesagt bekommen? 

Gruß Nico


----------



## wolfi (26. September 2013)

ende november/anfang dezember...
...wenn die asiaten keinen schei$$ bauen
aber ich habe zeit... habe im moment noch 2 andere "baustellen".... also echte baustellen
gruß
wolfi


----------



## crazymaniac (26. September 2013)

wolfi schrieb:


> ende november/anfang dezember...
> ...wenn die asiaten keinen schei$$ bauen
> aber ich habe zeit... habe im moment noch 2 andere "baustellen".... also echte baustellen
> gruß
> wolfi


 

Was haben die Asiaten damit zutun?


----------



## wolfi (26. September 2013)

genauso viel wie mit dem fanes... also fast alles!
gruß
wolfi


----------



## rsem (26. September 2013)

Was denn für ne Farbe, und welche Teile? Machs nicht so spannend.


----------



## wolfi (26. September 2013)

Schwarz, mit schwarzer gabel, schwarzem laufradsatz, schwarze kurbel...und schwarzer dämpfer!

send from total wichtigen schmartfon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wolfi (26. September 2013)

so, scherz beiseite.
da ich ja mein fanes geschlachtet habe kommen natürlich erstmal viele teile davon wieder zur verwendung:
- lyric dh, getravelt auf 180mm (wird evtl. mittelfristig gegen eine dorado getauscht)
- 2fach xt mit crank brothers mallet
- sunn/ringle charger pro (ich finde die garnicht mal so schlecht... aber mit option auf austausch gegen einen anderen laufradsatz....schaun mer mal)
- vivid air/dh
- hayes pro
- reifen vo: mudy mary / hi. hans dampf
- schaltung vo/hi  bleibt xt

gewicht ist unter 16kg angepeilt und müsste theoretisch drin sein....
gruß
wolfi


----------



## ollo (26. September 2013)

wolfi schrieb:


> moin,
> 
> welche kettenführung macht sinn bei einer 2-fach xt-kurbel? gerne auch mit nem tacco unten dran. also welche kollidiert nicht mit dem umwerfer?
> die e-13?
> ...





Sie haben Post


----------



## rsem (26. September 2013)

Unter 16kg ist bei der Sennes kein Problem. Meine wiegt mit Totem knapp 16kg und ist der absolute Hammer.


----------



## wolfi (27. September 2013)

Ich bin heiß wie fritten-fett

send from total wichtigen schmartfon


----------



## ollo (27. September 2013)

wolfi schrieb:


> Ich bin heiß wie fritten-fett
> 
> send from total wichtigen schmartfon



nich das Du dich bis zur Fertigstellung täglich noch mit Ketschup und Majo einreibst rrrrrr


----------



## crazymaniac (2. Oktober 2013)

So hab nun auch offiziell den Rahmen bestellen dürfen...meiner dauert nur a bisl länger :-(


Trotzdem freu ik mir nen weiteres loch in den Hintern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SebT-Rex (10. Oktober 2013)

Hier meine Sennes mit pinion Box. aktuelles Gewicht 16,4Kg, da geht aber noch was!


----------



## crazymaniac (10. Oktober 2013)

Warum muss ich solange auf mein Sennes Pinion warten :-( rede da schon seit über nem halben Jahr hinterher -.-

Dennoch schönes Bike ;-)


----------



## SebT-Rex (10. Oktober 2013)

weil ja irgendwer die ganzen Sonderwünsche vorher bauen und testen muss, bevor es an die Kunden kann. Und im Fall der Sennes hat sich das Vorgehen ausgezahlt und deines wird ggü meiner Bastelbude deutlich ausgereifter sein! also nicht traurig sein


----------



## crazymaniac (10. Oktober 2013)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> weil ja irgendwer die ganzen Sonderwünsche vorher bauen und testen muss, bevor es an die Kunden kann. Und im Fall der Sennes hat sich das Vorgehen ausgezahlt und deines wird ggü meiner Bastelbude deutlich ausgereifter sein! also nicht traurig sein



Ja aber bis Ende Januar ists noch soooo lange hin :-( und ich weiß noch immer nicht welchen Steuersatz ich von Chris King da reinbauen kann


----------



## ollo (11. Oktober 2013)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> weil ja irgendwer die ganzen Sonderwünsche vorher bauen und testen muss, bevor es an die Kunden kann. Und im Fall der Sennes hat sich das Vorgehen ausgezahlt und deines wird ggü meiner Bastelbude deutlich ausgereifter sein! also nicht traurig sein



allein schon diese Baukastengabel ....gibt es die nicht auch von Lego oder Fsichertechnik


----------



## ollo (11. Oktober 2013)

crazymaniac schrieb:


> Ja aber bis Ende Januar ists noch soooo lange hin :-( und ich weiß noch immer nicht welchen Steuersatz ich von Chris King da reinbauen kann




sind doch nur noch 0,35 Jahre...... der hier geht Inset i2 ist ja wie beim Enduro und Allmountain ein tapered Steuerohr ZS 44 / ZS 56 

http://www.bikediscount.com/ItemDet...14&ig2id=76&iid=10072&mi=0&hasv=0&webi=0&pr=0


----------



## hasardeur (11. Oktober 2013)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> Hier meine Sennes mit pinion Box. aktuelles Gewicht 16,4Kg, da geht aber noch was!



Sogar die Lenkerendstopfen mussten für das Wahnsinnsgewicht wegbleiben 

Sehr geiles Bike. RAW+Schwarz sieht immer wieder geil aus. Was sind das eigentlich für Laufräder? Bei dem Gesamtgewicht sind die doch sicher stabil und nicht zu schwer? Breit sehen sie dazu noch aus.


----------



## SebT-Rex (11. Oktober 2013)

Laufräder sind die "alten" Reynolds AM, entgegen der weitläufigen Meinung halten Carbonräder doch einiges aus.
 Tipp an alle Sennes Pinion Aufbauer: Besorgt euch Naben mit möglichst breitem Nabenflansch, durch den flachen Speichenwinkel wird das Hinterrad deutlich steifer und subjektiv besser (sensibler) kontrollierbar. Generell hinten so wenig ungefederte Masse wie irgendwie möglich verbauen, so kommt erst die volle Performance zum Vorschein (Rebound kann deutlich schneller sein, das Hinterrad klebt förmlich am Untergrund).
gruß,
Basti


----------



## crazymaniac (11. Oktober 2013)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> Laufräder sind die "alten" Reynolds AM, entgegen der weitläufigen Meinung halten Carbonräder doch einiges aus.
> Tipp an alle Sennes Pinion Aufbauer: Besorgt euch Naben mit möglichst breitem Nabenflansch, durch den flachen Speichenwinkel wird das Hinterrad deutlich steifer und subjektiv besser (sensibler) kontrollierbar. Generell hinten so wenig ungefederte Masse wie irgendwie möglich verbauen, so kommt erst die volle Performance zum Vorschein (Rebound kann deutlich schneller sein, das Hinterrad klebt förmlich am Untergrund).
> gruß,
> Basti



Naben sind bei mir auch von Chris King. jedoch keine Singlespeed Nabe.
Hat jemand nen Link zu solchen Kits, damit man aus herkömmlichen Naben Singles macht?

Gruß

Nico


----------



## crazymaniac (11. Oktober 2013)

ollo schrieb:


> sind doch nur noch 0,35 Jahre...... der hier geht Inset i2 ist ja wie beim Enduro und Allmountain ein tapered Steuerohr ZS 44 / ZS 56
> 
> http://www.bikediscount.com/ItemDet...14&ig2id=76&iid=10072&mi=0&hasv=0&webi=0&pr=0



Den Inset i3 bekomm ich unten nicht rein wegen der zu tiefen Lagerschale, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SebT-Rex (11. Oktober 2013)

Den Kit bekommst Du direkt bei Pinion, bzw. auch über Alutech wenn Du die Box dort bestellst! Das Pinion Kit hat den Vorteil, das die Kettenlinie ohne Puzzelei passt und der "Spacer" zwischen Ritzel und Nabenflansch einteilig ist.


----------



## crazymaniac (11. Oktober 2013)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> Den Kit bekommst Du direkt bei Pinion, bzw. auch über Alutech wenn Du die Box dort bestellst! Das Pinion Kit hat den Vorteil, das die Kettenlinie ohne Puzzelei passt und der "Spacer" zwischen Ritzel und Nabenflansch einteilig ist.



Mal schauen ob Jü das Kit mitschickt.


----------



## SebT-Rex (11. Oktober 2013)

crazymaniac schrieb:


> Mal schauen ob Jü das Kit mitschickt.


 Bis auf die Kette kommt der Antrieb immer komplett!


----------



## crazymaniac (11. Oktober 2013)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> Bis auf die Kette kommt der Antrieb immer komplett!



Aja Kette, wie lang muss die ungefähr sein bei maximaler Einstellung?


----------



## SebT-Rex (11. Oktober 2013)

Kann ich dir nicht sagen, kommt auf die Ritzel Konfiguration, Radstand etc an. Wichtig ist, dass der Kettenspanner nahezu senkrecht steht um die Kettenlängung auszugleichen (siehe mein Bild). Du kommst aber mit einer handelsüblichen 1x10 Kette (112 Glieder???) hin!


----------



## crazymaniac (11. Oktober 2013)

Ob meine Sennes dann schon mit der neueren Version des Kettenspanners und Pedalarme kommt?


----------



## ollo (11. Oktober 2013)

crazymaniac schrieb:


> Den Inset i3 bekomm ich unten nicht rein wegen der zu tiefen Lagerschale, oder?



kooooooorekt ... es sei den Du sägst den Bund auf Semi integrierte Maße runter


----------



## Stefan_78 (12. Oktober 2013)

Hallo,

Ich denke daran mir mitte Januar ebenfalls ein sennes zu kaufen,von daher hab ich da die ein oder andere Frage mal hier in die runde
Irgendwie krass ungewohnt das ich bei 177cm Rahmengröße S bräuchte 

...ist die Sitzstrebe aus Carbon,oder gibt es die nach zu kaufen?

Danke


----------



## rsem (12. Oktober 2013)

Kauf das m, ich bin 178 und fahr das Sennes in m und bin total zufrieden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan_78 (12. Oktober 2013)

danke für die info ..werde die maße mal mit meinem aktuellen bike ( torque 2009 in M ) vergleichen.


----------



## Mr.Nox (22. Oktober 2013)

Hallo Leute,
ich war gestern bei Alutech zu besuch und muss sagen, dass mir die Firma direkt symphatisch war. Jürgen? (habs nicht so mit Namen) hat sich sehr viel Zeit genommen, mich und meinen Paps gut zu beraten. Haben auf verschiedenen Bikes Probe gesessen und ich hab mich direkt in das Sennes verliebt. Jegliche Standards die ich im Moment habe (Trek Scratch) sind auch am Sennes vorhanden. Jetzt muss nur noch gespart werden, ob nun das Special mit Dorado oder nur den Rahmen, bin ich mir noch nicht sicher. Bei 1,73 würde ich auch eher zum M tendieren. Das Ansprechverhalten vom Vivid Air mit zu harter Einstellung beim Draufsetzten hat sich schon besser angefühlt als meins im Moment. Ich bin hell auf begeistert. Wenn nichts dazwischen kommt, wird das mein Rad für die nächsten 5 Jahre


----------



## crazymaniac (22. Oktober 2013)

Mr.Nox schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> ich war gestern bei Alutech zu besuch und muss sagen, dass mir die Firma direkt symphatisch war. Jürgen? (habs nicht so mit Namen) hat sich sehr viel Zeit genommen, mich und meinen Paps gut zu beraten. Haben auf verschiedenen Bikes Probe gesessen und ich hab mich direkt in das Sennes verliebt. Jegliche Standards die ich im Moment habe (Trek Scratch) sind auch am Sennes vorhanden. Jetzt muss nur noch gespart werden, ob nun das Special mit Dorado oder nur den Rahmen, bin ich mir noch nicht sicher. Bei 1,73 würde ich auch eher zum M tendieren. Das Ansprechverhalten vom Vivid Air mit zu harter Einstellung beim Draufsetzten hat sich schon besser angefühlt als meins im Moment. Ich bin hell auf begeistert. Wenn nichts dazwischen kommt, wird das mein Rad für die nächsten 5 Jahre



wie kommen denn dann die Rahmenangaben auf der Alutechseite zustande? Bei 173 würdest du noch vollen Kanne nen S Rahmen fahren müssen...das irritiert mich doch sehr, da mein Rahmen in S eleifert wird und ich bin 171 also nicht soooo viel kleiner als du 

grüße 

Nico


----------



## Mr.Nox (22. Oktober 2013)

ICh würde auch ein kleineres fahren können. Fand das "M" aber ganz angenehm.


----------



## crazymaniac (22. Oktober 2013)

Mr.Nox schrieb:


> ICh würde auch ein kleineres fahren können. Fand das "M" aber ganz angenehm.



Dann bin ich ja beruhigt, hatte schon angst das das S zu klein wird.


----------



## VerdammteAxt (22. Oktober 2013)

War eigentlich auch kurz davor mir ein Sennes zu bestellen. Aber so wie es aussieht kann man die komplettbikes nur noch in schwarz ordern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crazymaniac (23. Oktober 2013)

Ja sieht so aus,

aber wer kauft schon ein Komplettbike ;-)
Rahmen kaufen selbst zusammen frickeln, macht am meisten Spass


----------



## SebT-Rex (23. Oktober 2013)

VerdammteAxt schrieb:


> War eigentlich auch kurz davor mir ein Sennes zu bestellen. Aber so wie es aussieht kann man die komplettbikes nur noch in schwarz ordern


nein kann man nicht! schau mal auf der Alutech HP, da siehst du die drei komplettbike angebote, sie unterscheiden sich je nach Variante in der Farbgebung. Technisch ist die Grundfarbe immer Eloxal und die zweite Farbe mit Lackmasken lackiert, abgestimmt auf die Kompenten!
Als Beispiel die V3: http://alutech-cycles.com/Sennes-DH-10-Komplettbike-v3-M2014

Gruß, Basti


----------



## VerdammteAxt (23. Oktober 2013)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> nein kann man nicht! schau mal auf der Alutech HP, da siehst du die drei komplettbike angebote, sie unterscheiden sich je nach Variante in der Farbgebung. Technisch ist die Grundfarbe immer Eloxal und die zweite Farbe mit Lackmasken lackiert, abgestimmt auf die Kompenten!
> Als Beispiel die V3: http://alutech-cycles.com/Sennes-DH-10-Komplettbike-v3-M2014
> 
> Gruß, Basti



Mir ist klar das man das nicht kann. 

Vor kurzem konnte man komplettbikes noch konfigurieren. Farbe, Gabel, Dämpfer, Bremse usw. konnte man ändern, gegen Aufreis. Dann habe ich gewartet bis auf den Tag an dem die Sennes Online gestellt wird und dann das! Nix mehr konfigurierbar und nur noch 3 Modelle zur Auswahl. Auch bei der Fanes lässt sich nichts mehr einstellen...

Erinnert mich an Canyon. Hier waren die bikes auch Jahrelang schwarz elox. Und nur die Decals haben andere Farben bekommen.

Leider ist bei mir auch kein Rahmenkauf drin. Hab bis jetzt noch kein Parkbike und alle Parts kaufen wird zu teuer.


----------



## SebT-Rex (23. Oktober 2013)

nenene auch nicht ganz richtig! du kannst dir nach wie vor ein Komplettbike konfigurieren und aktuell sogar dein Design gratis individualisieren. du stimmst deinen Aufbau mit uns ab und bekommst ein Angebot. Nur die Serienbikes sind komplett fixiert, ansonsten könnten wir aber auch die Preise nicht machen.... was aber auch bedeutet, dass ein Customaufbau immer teurer sein wird, als ein Serienbike.


----------



## Relentless (5. November 2013)

ist die sennes eigentlich standartmäßig stealth-ready?


----------



## Stefan_78 (16. November 2013)

Hi,
Sagt mal weiß einer ob man das Schriftzugset auch in anderen Farben (schwarz und weiß) bekommen kann,eventl.gegen aufpreis?...also wenn ich mir nen neuen Rahmen bestelle.
ich habe zwar Alutech eine Mail geschrieben,aber keine Antwort erhalten.

Danke


----------



## crazymaniac (17. November 2013)

Stefan_78 schrieb:


> Hi,
> Sagt mal weiß einer ob man das Schriftzugset auch in anderen Farben (schwarz und weiß) bekommen kann,eventl.gegen aufpreis?...also wenn ich mir nen neuen Rahmen bestelle.
> ich habe zwar Alutech eine Mail geschrieben,aber keine Antwort erhalten.
> 
> Danke



Du kannst dir es lackieren lassen das Schriftgedöns in der Farbe deiner Wahl.


----------



## Stefan_78 (17. November 2013)

Danke


----------



## SebT-Rex (19. November 2013)

Relentless schrieb:


> ist die sennes eigentlich standartmäßig stealth-ready?


 ja


----------



## crazymaniac (19. November 2013)

Relentless schrieb:


> ist die sennes eigentlich standartmäßig stealth-ready?



Blöde Frage von mir, aber was ist Stealth ready in diesem Kontext?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Relentless (19. November 2013)

das bei dem rahmen eine interne kabelverlegung für eine rockshox reverb stealth oder ähnliche absenkbare sattelstützen möglich ist. dafür muss eine bohrung im sitzrohr, oberhalb des tretlagers sein, da die leitung bei den stealth-modellen von unten in die stütze geht.


----------



## SebT-Rex (19. November 2013)

Bei der Sennes ist es sogar etwas eleganter gelöst, die Leitung läuft schon am Steuerrohr in das Unterrohr und von dort direkt in das Sitzrohr, hat also keinen Kontakt zur Aussenwelt!


----------



## crazymaniac (19. November 2013)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> Bei der Sennes ist es sogar etwas eleganter gelöst, die Leitung läuft schon am Steuerrohr in das Unterrohr und von dort direkt in das Sitzrohr, hat also keinen Kontakt zur Aussenwelt!



Nice,

aber bei meinem wird sich eine Kind Shock LEV unter meinem Arsch bequemen^^


----------



## wolfi (28. November 2013)

hab gerade elektrische post bekommen:
die aktuelle lieferung rahmen wird in der kw 2 in deutschland erwartet und werden ca. kw 4 versendet
ich kann nicht mehr....
ich bin voll auf turkey 
boa...
ich sterbe!


----------



## jr.tobi87 (28. November 2013)

Fährt jemand ein Sennes in Süddeutschland bei dem ich mal testen könnte?


----------



## rsem (28. November 2013)

Wohl möglich, aber was verstehst du unter testen?
Im Schwarzwald liegt Schnee!!!! Parks haben zu!!!!


----------



## jr.tobi87 (28. November 2013)

rsem schrieb:


> Wohl möglich, aber was verstehst du unter testen?
> Im Schwarzwald liegt Schnee!!!! Parks haben zu!!!!



Parkplatztest

Welche Rahmengröße hast du?


----------



## rsem (28. November 2013)

Bin 179 und Fähre M


----------



## ollo (28. November 2013)

wolfi schrieb:


> hab gerade elektrische post bekommen:
> die aktuelle lieferung rahmen wird in der kw 2 in deutschland erwartet und werden ca. kw 4 versendet
> ich kann nicht mehr....
> ich bin voll auf turkey
> ...



warte noch mit dem sterben, ich schicke Dir schnell noch per PN ein zur Unterschrift vorbereitetes Sennes Rahmenübertragungs Formular auf mich zu,  für den Fall das Du wirklich vor der 4 KW vom recht des Ablebens Gebrauch machst   



* ich hoffe Du hast das Alugeröhr auch schon bezahlt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wolfi (28. November 2013)

Hahaha ollo
vorher schmeiße ich ihn in die altmetall-tonne

send from total wichtigen schmartfon


----------



## ollo (28. November 2013)

.... ich dachte ich versuch es mal 

_diese Worte wurden von einem Intel cor i5 Prozessor berechnet und erzeugt _


----------



## jr.tobi87 (28. November 2013)

rsem schrieb:


> Bin 179 und Fähre M



Fährst du ein M nach der aktuellen Geometrietabelle die auf der Homepage zu finden ist?

Also 416mm Reach und um 1195mm Radstand?


----------



## crazymaniac (29. November 2013)

Update zu meinem Sennes:

Mitte Januar wird der Rahmen bei Alutech eintreffen 

Hab heute meine Fabgetunete Gabel wiederbekommen


----------



## hasardeur (29. November 2013)

Hättest Du gleich noch die Standrohre schwarz machen lassen sollen ;-)


----------



## crazymaniac (29. November 2013)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Hättest Du gleich noch die Standrohre schwarz machen lassen sollen ;-)



whooot^^ ich bezahl nicht mehr kohle für den kashimakrams und lass das dann schwarz machen :-D


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crazymaniac (29. November 2013)

Was für ein Bremsadapter benötige ich denn bei der FOX40 und Shimano Saint  203mm?

http://www.tnc-hamburg.com/TNC-Shop...c-Adapter-F160PS-VR-160-mm-IS-2000--2767.html

Ist das der Richtige?

Danke


----------



## Thiel (29. November 2013)

"Der Shimano Disc Vorderrad Adapter fuer Post Mount Bremssattel auf IS 2000 und 160 mm Scheibe."

Was meinst du wohl ?

Was für eine Aufnahme hat denn deine Gabel ?


----------



## crazymaniac (30. November 2013)

Die Fox 40 hat IS und ist nur für ne 203er Scheibe geeignet. Zumindest laut Hersteller. Naja kleiner macht ja auch nicht wirklich Sinn bei dem Einsatzgebiet^^


----------



## Thiel (30. November 2013)

Hallo,

wenn sie eine IS Aufnahme hat, ist es wohl ein "Sonderfall"
Glaube man kann mit dieser Fox nur 200mm oder größere Scheiben fahren und benötigt den kleinsten IS2000 Adapter... mit einer PM Bremse.
Die IS Aufnahme bei der Fox dürfte größer als die normalen sein... es könnte daher wirklich sein, das du den von dir verlinkten Adapter brauchst


----------



## crazymaniac (30. November 2013)

Thiel schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wenn sie eine IS Aufnahme hat, ist es wohl ein "Sonderfall"
> Glaube man kann mit dieser Fox nur 200mm oder größere Scheiben fahren und benötigt den kleinsten IS2000 Adapter... mit einer PM Bremse.
> Die IS Aufnahme bei der Fox dürfte größer als die normalen sein... es könnte daher wirklich sein, das du den von dir verlinkten Adapter brauchst


 
Vielen Dank für deine waage Bestätigung, wäre schön, wenn noch wer was dazu sagen könnte, quasi eine 4 Augenmethode (mich nehm ich mal außen vor als Fragesteller ;-) )

Ähnliches Problem für die Bremse hinten: Rahmen ist für 180er Scheibe und hat ne PM Aufnahme, Bremse ist halt die Saint mit PM Aufnahme und 203er Scheibe. Muss es dann ein PM/PM 180er Adapter werden? 

Die Ganzen Adapterangaben gehen ja davon aus, dass man einen Rahmen oder Gabel hat die für 160er Scheiben gebaut wurden.

Grüße der Nico


----------



## jr.tobi87 (30. November 2013)

Fox hatte früher is2000 +40mm. Ich fahr den normalen is Adapter für 160mm mit einer 203mm formula the one.


----------



## crazymaniac (11. Dezember 2013)

Moin Leute,

hab gestern nun auch mein Vorderrad bekommen und mal in die Gabel eingebaut inklusive Bremse. Im Angehängtem Bild seht ihr eine Bohrung. Ist diese dafür gedacht die Bremsleitung zu befestigen? Wenn ja, was gibt es da handelsübliches zu kaufen, hat wer nen Link? Ich möchte ungern nen Kabelbinder darum baumeln.


Dankefein

Nico


----------



## Speetrip (11. Dezember 2013)

Die
http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p21574_Leitungsfuehrung-fuer-Fox-Gabeln-bis-Modell-2007.html
oder die vielleicht
http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p21575_Leitungsfuehrung-fuer-Fox-Gabeln-ab-Modell-2008.html


----------



## crazymaniac (11. Dezember 2013)

Speetrip schrieb:


> Die
> http://www.bike-components.de/produ...fuehrung-fuer-Fox-Gabeln-bis-Modell-2007.html
> oder die vielleicht
> http://www.bike-components.de/produ...sfuehrung-fuer-Fox-Gabeln-ab-Modell-2008.html


 

Vielen Dank Speetrip,

ich tendiere zum zweiten Link. Muss ich mir den dann nur noch umlacken in Gabelfarbe, sonst sieht das so störend aus wie ein Stück Frigadelle im Mundwinkel


----------



## san_andreas (11. Dezember 2013)

Das ist elastischer Kunststoff, den würde ich nicht lackieren.

Hier gibts was geileres, CNC-gefräst:

http://northshorebillet.com/shop/fork-cable-guides/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crazymaniac (12. Dezember 2013)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe heute den Adapter vom/ für mein Steuersatz auf den Gabelschaft befördert. Da kam mir dann eine kleine Frage in den Sinn, als ich mir den Steuersatz so ansah (siehe Bild im Anhang).

Bleibt dieser dünne weiße Plastiring mit im Aufbau des Steuersatzes erhalten oder kommt der wech? Ich weiß nicht ob es wichtig ist, Gabel,Lenker, Vorbau ist direkt mount, also unabhängig vom Steuersatz.

danke schonmal für die Ratschläge


----------



## ollo (13. Dezember 2013)

crazymaniac schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> ich habe heute den Adapter vom/ für mein Steuersatz auf den Gabelschaft befördert. Da kam mir dann eine kleine Frage in den Sinn, als ich mir den Steuersatz so ansah (siehe Bild im Anhang).
> 
> ...



Normal wird der zwischen dem unteren Spacer und der oberen Lagerabdeckung (also da wo er ist) verbaut. Der Kunststoffring verhindert ein verkratzen der Oberfläche der Lagerabdeckung..... einem "Normalen" Vorbau


----------



## Stefan_78 (31. Dezember 2013)

Hi,
wohnt zufällig jemand mit nem Sennes in Größe S in NRW(oder ca. 3,5 Std. von Düsseldorf) und würde mich mal vor seiner Haustüre Probe sitzen lassen? ...oder in Hannover ;-) ?

Danke


----------



## crazymaniac (3. Januar 2014)

Stefan_78 schrieb:


> Hi,
> wohnt zufällig jemand mit nem Sennes in Größe S in NRW(oder ca. 3,5 Std. von Düsseldorf) und würde mich mal vor seiner Haustüre Probe sitzen lassen? ...oder in Hannover ;-) ?
> 
> Danke


 
Wird noch ein wenig dauern bis man bei mir Probe sitzen kann. Die Rahmen scheinen noch net mal beim Jü gelandet zu sein, wurden erst Mitte Dezember verschickt. Im Moment kannste Einradfahren bei mir, auf der Gabel oder dem Hinterrad^^
Oder du setzt dich auf mein Argon von Nicolai...das fährt sich auch Klasse


----------



## Stefan_78 (3. Januar 2014)

ah,ok ...wie lang darf man den auf so nen Rahmen warten? Ich wollte den in ca. 2 Wochen bestellen.
das mit der Probefahrt hat sich eh erledigt...Rahmen Größe S hat fast die selben Maße wie mein Torque Größe M und das passt super.


----------



## Radfahrer123 (3. Januar 2014)

Sind die immer noch nicht angekommen? Bei meinem Rahmenkit wurde mir gesagt Mitte Januar und 2 Wochen später die Lieferung. Sind vielleicht schon da, aber werden nur noch nicht ausgeliefert. Auf der Seite von Alutech stehen se jedenfalls schon als verfügbar.


----------



## crazymaniac (4. Januar 2014)

Keine Ahnung wie viele Rahmen der Jü geordert hat. Ansonsten denke mal ab Auftragseingang 3 Monate.


----------



## Stefan_78 (4. Januar 2014)

Ui...Danke.....da werd ich dann mal anrufen sobald ich mein "Kleingeld" zusammen gekratzt habe,und mich seelisch auf eine gewisse Wartezeit einstellen


----------



## Landus (10. Januar 2014)

Wie siehts denn jetzt eigentlich mit der Pinion-Version aus? Weis da schon jemand was neues?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crazymaniac (10. Januar 2014)

Landus schrieb:


> Wie siehts denn jetzt eigentlich mit der Pinion-Version aus? Weis da schon jemand was neues?



Ich schick dir nen Bild wenn mein Sennes Pinion fertig ist bzw. werd ichs hier reinstellen.


----------



## hasardeur (10. Januar 2014)

Schau mal hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/sennes-als-freerider.672457/


----------



## Landus (10. Januar 2014)

Okay, danke für den link. Wie ich das sehe sollte man die kiste mit 27, 5" aufbauen? Das ist absolut inakzeptabel... oder gibts auch ne 26"version?


----------



## PlanB (11. Januar 2014)

Der Rahmen verträgt beides. Mit 27,5" dürfte lediglich das Tretlager etwas höher kommen als die angegebenen 357mm. Die finde ich im übrigen nicht zu niedrig, mit 27,5" wärs mir wahrscheinlich sogar schon zu hoch, aber das empfindet jeder anders, wie man sieht. Mein 2010er Demo hatte eine Tretlagerhöhe von 343mm, DAS war niedrig! In Kurven ein Traum, beim Pedalieren durchs Wurzelfeld vor dem Friss-oder-Stirb-Todesgap aber eher unangenehm...


----------



## crazymaniac (11. Januar 2014)

In mein Rahmen kommen auch 26er Veltecs rein.


----------



## SebT-Rex (11. Januar 2014)

Landus schrieb:


> Okay, danke für den link. Wie ich das sehe sollte man die kiste mit 27, 5" aufbauen? Das ist absolut inakzeptabel... oder gibts auch ne 26"version?


Mein Rad ist 27,5/26 aufgebaut, sollte der Freerider in Serie gehen, hätte er vermutlich 26Zoll. Das Bike im Magazintest hat auf jeden Fall 26" vo/hi.
Gruß,
Basti


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crazymaniac (11. Januar 2014)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> Mein Rad ist 27,5/26 aufgebaut, sollte der Freerider in Serie gehen, hätte er vermutlich 26Zoll. Das Bike im Magazintest hat auf jeden Fall 26" vo/hi.
> Gruß,
> Basti


 
Ich verstehe dieses rumgemache auf 27,5 " sowieso nicht. Besseres Überrollverhalten...pffff Das ist wie Aberglaube!


----------



## SebT-Rex (11. Januar 2014)

leider nein! ich fahre alle drei radgrößen und die unterschiede sind deutlich spürbar, aber jede der größen hat je nach fahrstil und einsatz ihre berechtigung


----------



## hasardeur (11. Januar 2014)

Ich denke auch, hier wird sich teilweise um Reach, Stack, Offset etc. gestritten, so dass ein Rahmen mit 1-2cm Unter- oder Übermaß nicht mehr passen soll, ein Laufrad mit ca. 2,5cm größerem Durchmesser aber keine merkbaren Unterschiede bringen soll. Kaum Jemand der notorischen Kritiker hat es aber je selbst (und unvoreingenommen) probiert. Das Einzige, was immer missdeutet wird, ist dass es einen Zwang gibt, auf irgend ein Maß zu gehen. Da ist es doch klasse, ein Bike zu haben, dass so variabel ist, 2 Radgrößen nutzen zu können. Dann kann man vielleicht sogar je nach Einsatzzweck wechseln.
Wenn der Charger Pro LRS meiner Fanes (ist übrigens auch deutlich besser, als die durchschnittliche IBC-Meinung) irgendwann den Geist aufgibt, wird es definitiv einen 27,5'' LRS und eben auch eine neue, passende Gabel geben. Dann habe ich was leichter (über-)rollendes für Touren und Stolperbiken (Enduro?!?) und was kleines stabiles und agiles für den Park. Perfekt! Nur wann das sein wird, weiß ich noch nicht genau und eine Frist hat mir bisher auch niemand gesetzt


----------



## Landus (11. Januar 2014)

Nunja, bevor hier wieder der 26/27,5"-Krieg losgeht  Also solange man die Kiste mit 26" aufbauen kann binn ich ja beruhigt, es geht hier auch weniger um technische Vor- oder Nachteile, sondern einfach ums Prinzip und sowas wie Tradition oder Dickköpfigkeit...ist Auslegungssache 

Steht schon fest, wann die Kiste in Serie geht? Denn momentan ist das so ziemlich der einzige Pinion-Rahmen, der sich sinnvoll mit 180er Gabel und Tele-Stütze aufbauen lassen würde.


----------



## Dampfsti (11. Januar 2014)

hasardeur schrieb:


> ein Laufrad mit ca. 2,5cm größerem Durchmesser


Klugscheißmodus an:
Als sind lediglich 1,8cm. Und die Reifen haben wohl auch ein geringfügig niedrigeres Profil (ich mein nicht die Profilblöcke) 
Klugscheißmodus aus:

Werd mir erst ein sennes ordern wenns ne leichtere 12 Gang Pinion gibt... 600 irgendwas % Spreizung braucht kein Mensch im Freerider 

@supurb-bicycles  habt ihr eigentlich schon mal über eine Sennes mit Effigear und Gates Antrieb nachgedacht?
Die würd ich wohl sofort bestellen...


----------



## hasardeur (11. Januar 2014)

584mm-559mm=25mm, auch wenn das nur ziemlich genau 1'' ist und nicht 1,5''... oder habe ich da was verpeilt?


----------



## Dampfsti (11. Januar 2014)

Ups, setzen 6... 
Wer Rechnen kann is klar im Vorteil...
hast natürlich recht...
ich hatte nur mal Kompletträder gemessen...
Da warens mit dem gleichen Reifen nur 18mm mehr Durchmesser.

Is eh Glaubenssache... solange es meine Lieblingsreifen net in der Größe gibt, kann mir 650b gestohlen bleiben.


----------



## crazymaniac (12. Januar 2014)

Dampfsti schrieb:


> Klugscheißmodus an:
> Als sind lediglich 1,8cm. Und die Reifen haben wohl auch ein geringfügig niedrigeres Profil (ich mein nicht die Profilblöcke)
> Klugscheißmodus aus:
> 
> ...




Da würde ich auch zuschlagen 
Aber lass das Effigear erstmal von der breiten Messe getestet werden. ICh glaube noch nicht, dass es schon Marktreif ist. Bei Pinion hats auch lange gedauert bis es wirklich Marktreif war.
Von der "kleineren" Pinion hört man aber auch nichts bisher. Hab nur das Gerücht gehört, dass man was für den Gravitybereich entwickeln will.


----------



## SebT-Rex (12. Januar 2014)

[quote="Dampfsti, post: 11650596, member: 195988]

@supurb-bicycles  habt ihr eigentlich schon mal über eine Sennes mit Effigear und Gates Antrieb nachgedacht?
Die würd ich wohl sofort bestellen...[/quote]
Nein haben wir nicht und ich sehe da auch keinen Anlass zu! Riemen funtioniert bei unserer Kinematik nur mit Spannrolle und soviel ich weiß, lässt sich der Gates noch immer nicht über den Rücken spannen. Wir arbeiten aber an eine Alternative aus dem Heimatland. Effigear möchte ich erstmal in Serie sehen, es ist ein Riesenunterschied ob man mit viel Tamtam ein Mustergetriebe vorstellt, oder es in Serie produziert. Wir haben guten und engen Kontakt zu Pinion und setzen auf die Jungs, ich denke, es wird sich auszahlen;-)


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (13. Januar 2014)

Hmm, magst du nach gackern auch noch legen? Also wie viele Gänge, welche Spreizung und vor allem: Wie viel leichter als das aktuelle Pinion?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SebT-Rex (13. Januar 2014)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> Hmm, magst du nach gackern auch noch legen? Also wie viele Gänge, welche Spreizung und vor allem: Wie viel leichter als das aktuelle Pinion?


 Nein, mag ich nicht (und eigentlich möchte ich auf so eine blöde Anfrage auch gar nicht antworten). Das bei Pinion etwas im Busch ist, ist ja mittlerweile bekannt, aber was wann und wie kommt sollen die Jungs mal schön selber kommunizieren. Ich war vor vier Wochen bei Pinion und habe mir die neuen Sachen angeschaut, neben der Optimerung des P18 sind auch "echte" Neuheiten im Feuer die sehr in "unsere" Richtung gehen. Aber wie gesagt, das Kind müssen sie schon selber zur Welt bringen.
Gruß, Basti


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (13. Januar 2014)

Danke trotzdem. Man kann es ja mal versuchen.
Dann sind wir mal alle sehr gespannt!


----------



## SebT-Rex (13. Januar 2014)

Ich habe Pinion mal einen Link zu diesem Thread geschickt, vll kommt ja was!
Gruß, Basti


----------



## Landus (13. Januar 2014)

Also lohnt es sich noch zu warten. Die Frage ist nur wie lange, denn so wie es in der Bikebranche allgemein läuft glaub ich kaum dass ich dieses Jahr mit nem Sennes und FR-tauglichem Pinion unterwegs sein werde. ..


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (13. Januar 2014)

Dumm ist halt wie immer, das man dann einen Rahmen hat der genau ein Getriebe unterstützt. Ich glaube kaum das Pinion für ein Getriebe mit weniger Gängen den gleichen Bauraum belegt und deswegen kann man wohl erwarten, das die Anbausituation möglicherweise auch eine andere wird.


----------



## Landus (13. Januar 2014)

Könnte mir vorstellen dass es vor allem schmäler wird, da ja 1 oder 2 Zahnradpaarungen wegfallen. Ob dann die Brücke/Aufnahme bzw. das ganze Getriebe ebenfalls schmäler würde ist fraglich, denn der Q-Faktor ist eigentlich ganz OK.
Viel interessanter wäre, mal abgesehen vom Gewicht, ob das Teil mehr aushält, vor allem ob die Lagerung der Kurbelwelle massiver ausgeführt sein wird,die Beanspruchung im Bergab-Sektor ist ja doch etwas höher als



Dampfsti schrieb:


> Werd mir erst ein sennes ordern wenns ne leichtere 12 Gang Pinion gibt... 600 irgendwas % Spreizung braucht kein Mensch im Freerider



Andererseits, warum eigentlich nicht  Klar, kleiner und leichter wäre toll, aber warum nicht so eine wahnsinns Bandbreite haben, vor allem wegen den kleinen Gängen. Damit kommt man dann wirklich überall rauf, auch wenn die Kiste 18Kg hat


----------



## SebT-Rex (13. Januar 2014)

So ist mein Freerider ja im Prinzip entstanden: als Downhiller gedacht war ich von der Bandbreite und dem Drehgriff genervt, bin aber schon so manchen Berg hoch gekurbelt. Dann Umbau auf FR mit leichteren Parts und vor allem DbAir CS und schon lässt sich die Kiste entspannt hochtreten (da war ich um die Bandbreite sehr dankbar) und bergab ist es jedem Enduro weit überlegen... Finde diese Kombi nicht ganz reizlos, werde aber trotzdem mal bei Pinion nachhaken, wie viel ich denn erzählen darf. Damit könnte man einige Dinge relativieren, ohne den Jungs die Böller zu klauen.


----------



## wolfi (10. Februar 2014)

da isser!
eben per dhl eingetrudelt.
mann, ich freu mich so dermaßen!!!


----------



## Mr.Nox (10. Februar 2014)

ziemlich Geil! ICh spar auch gerade meine Geld zusammen! Schon mit den Titanschrauben an der Wippe?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan_78 (10. Februar 2014)

Geil,viel Spaß damit!
So kommt meiner hoffentlich auch diese Woche! Die teile stapeln sich schon,und mein aktuelles wird jetzt auch langsam zerlegt


----------



## wolfi (10. Februar 2014)

Mr.Nox schrieb:


> Schon mit den Titanschrauben an der Wippe?



das weiß ich, ehrlich gesagt, nicht. muss ich mir heute abend mal genau anschauen.
gruß
wolfi


----------



## SebT-Rex (10. Februar 2014)

Doch, doch! Alles schon dabei!
Wegen der Dorado schreibe ich dir noch!


----------



## wolfi (10. Februar 2014)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> Doch, doch! Alles schon dabei!
> Wegen der Dorado schreibe ich dir noch!


tiptop
da warte ich doch gerne
gruß
wolfi


----------



## wolfi (10. Februar 2014)

Mal'ne blöde Frage: die innenverlegten Züge...das durchschieben der Hülle...ist das eine Mischung aus Geduld und Glück...Oder gibt's da nen Trick, oder bin ich einfach nur zu blöd....konfused....
Gruss, wolfi.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## SebT-Rex (11. Februar 2014)

Hi wolfi,
die Züge verlegen bevor du irgendwas anderes machst!
Dann von hinten nach vorne verlegen, zuerst bremse und ggf Reverb und dann den Schaltzug. Du kommst mit dem finger in die Ausfräsung im Steuerrohr und kannst die Leitung recht leicht in den Ausgandrücken. Dort dann mit einem 1mm Imbus in die Hülle gehen und führen und von unten drücken. beim ersten Mal ist etwas Geduld hilfreich, wenn das Prinzip sitzt, geht es aber ganz flott!
Gruß, Basti


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SebT-Rex (11. Februar 2014)

wenns nicht funzt, komm kurz rum, dann stecken wir direkt die Dorade rein;-)


----------



## wolfi (11. Februar 2014)

ahhhhhhhhh!!!!
ich muss gerade mal laut schreien.... ausfräsung steuerrohr? 
und ich döösbaddel habe zuerst die gabel eingebaut...
aber die leitungen (bis auf bremse) habe ich trotzdem durchgefummelt bekommen.
mit meinen gynaekologischen fähigkeiten.... nur ne sache von 2h und 4 bier.
mit der dorado machste mich jetzt ein wenig schwach....
by the way: hast du evtl. kabelhalter zuhause rumliegen? die bremsleitung werde
ich aussen verlegen. die anschlüsse der hayes sind aufgequetscht und die bekomme
ich sicherlich nicht mehr drauf. daher -> aussen
viele grüsse
wolfi


----------



## SebT-Rex (11. Februar 2014)

Hi Wolfi,
ich habe die Zugführung hier, hätte aber auch die Quetschhülsen und Endstücke für die Hayes Bremsleitung... mach sie lieber nach innen, das sieht tausendmal cleaner aus und nachher ärgerst du dich!


----------



## wolfi (11. Februar 2014)

so basti,
jetzt haste mich ;-)
ich würde, glaube ich, den ganzen krempel in mein auto schmeißen
und vorbei kommen. aber erst noch die schaltung fertig stellen und alle restlichen
anbauteile verbauen. (die gabel ist ja superfix ausgebaut)
die reverb habe ich heute NEU von sport import zurück bekommen.
freitag zur reparatur geschickt und heute eine niegelnagelneu zurück... das ist mal service!
den zug muss man aber aussen verlegen, oder?
wann würde es dir denn passen?
bis donnerstag einschließlich habe ich leider keine zeit, diverse verpflichtungen.

viele grüße
wolfi


----------



## crazymaniac (11. Februar 2014)

Ich raste aus,

ich will auch endlich meinen Rahmen haben 
Kanns kaum noch erwarten. Wie sieht da dann eigentlich die Zugführung aus wegen der Pinion????

Grüße Nico


----------



## wolfi (11. Februar 2014)

Freu dich drauf! Der Rahmen  ist nur geil !
Gruss, wolfi 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## crazymaniac (11. Februar 2014)

wolfi schrieb:


> Freu dich drauf! Der Rahmen  ist nur geil !
> Gruss, wolfi
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk


Was machst du eigentlich als Kettenstrebenschutz dran Wolfi und für die Druckstrebe?


----------



## wolfi (11. Februar 2014)

Ich bin kettenstrebenschutzverweigerer. Ich finde 99% hässlich, und das eine Prozent habe ich noch nicht gesehen. Ich habe mir eine mrp kefü (schaltbar) gegönnt. Das soll genügen.
Gruss, wolfi

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## crazymaniac (11. Februar 2014)

wolfi schrieb:


> Ich bin kettenstrebenschutzverweigerer. Ich finde 99% hässlich, und das eine Prozent habe ich noch nicht gesehen. Ich habe mir eine mrp kefü (schaltbar) gegönnt. Das soll genügen.
> Gruss, wolfi
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk



Ich fänds Schade wenn meine Sonderlackierung wegen einer Sache die man verhindern kann...und sooo schlecht sehen die auch net aus von Lizard Skins z.b.


----------



## wolfi (11. Februar 2014)

Ist ja auch Geschmackssache ;-) 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghost.1 (11. Februar 2014)

Da hab ich bei mir einfach die 3M durchsichtige Schutzfolie drüber geklebt, ist ausreichend dick und hat jetzt 1 Jahr ohne Probleme an der Fanes gehalten.


----------



## Ganiscol (11. Februar 2014)

Ghost.1 schrieb:


> Da hab ich bei mir einfach die 3M durchsichtige Schutzfolie drüber geklebt, ist ausreichend dick und hat jetzt 1 Jahr ohne Probleme an der Fanes gehalten.


 
Exakt so hab ichs auch gemacht. Sieht man nicht auf den ersten Blick und schützt trotzdem.
Die Druckstrebe muss man ja eh nur innen bekleben, was es einfacher macht. Kettenstrebe ist ja kein Problem.


----------



## ollo (11. Februar 2014)

[quote="wolfi, post: 11732756, member: ...........
mit meinen gynaekologischen fähigkeiten.... nur ne sache von 2h und 4 bier.
.......
wolfi[/quote]

dann bist Du ja bald soweit das Du Deine Wohnung durch den Briefkastenschlitz Tapezieren kannst 

Freu mich schon auf ein Bild des Gesamtkunstwerkes WOLFisSENNES


----------



## wolfi (11. Februar 2014)

ollo, danke!
Sennes ist just fertig geworden. Kleinigkeiten müssen noch 
erledigtwerden. zb hat die hinterradbremse arg luft gezogen und die leitung der reverb geht mir ebenfalls noch auf den pinsel. aber da mache ich mir jetzt keinen stress...
das foto habe ich eben gemacht.
gruss, wolfi


----------



## Mr.Nox (11. Februar 2014)

Sehr schick. Mir ist eben, weil wir bei den innen verlegten Zügen waren, die Frage gekommen: Wie viel Sinn macht es, wenn man keine DC fährt. Der Lenker kann sich ja unbeschwert um 180° evtl. sogar 360° drehen. Reißt mit das im schlimmsten Fall nicht die Züge ab? Ist jetzt nicht der richtige Thread, aber vielleicht weiß ja einer trotzdem bescheid?
LG
ein auf das Sennes sparender Forumsuser


----------



## crazymaniac (12. Februar 2014)

Schönes Ding Wolfi,

aber warum hast dir nicht die Reverb mit dem Anschluss an der Kartusche unten geholt, sodass der Zug im Rahmen liegt? ODer wie ich ne Kind Shock Lev mit dem Anschluss an der Sattelklemme? Fragen über Fragen auf die das Universum keine Antworten hat :-D


----------



## Ganiscol (12. Februar 2014)

Ohne Zweifel ein schönes Gerät.  

Aber weshalb ein Sennes Rahmen wenns wie eine Fanes aufgebaut wird? Wollmer tauschen?


----------



## hasardeur (12. Februar 2014)

Sieht sehr schick aus. Die Reverb-Leitung stört tatsächlich noch und die Lyrik weicht ja wohl eh bald einer Dorado (wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe). Dann passt es nicht nur optisch besser, sondern wohl auch eher zum Zweck der Sennes. Und 2x10 finde ich auch völlig OK, wenn man die Sennes eben als Freerider zum selbst kurbeln aufgebaut hat. Dazu passen dann ja auch die Reverb, der Vivid Air und die Bereifung. Nur schade, dass das Bike jetzt irgendwo in einer Zwischenwelt ist (Bielefeld). Aber vielleicht gibt es ja bald wieder eine Verschiebung im Raum-Zeit-Kontinuum und Du bekommst sie zurück


----------



## wolfi (12. Februar 2014)

moin,
@ crazymaniac: die reverb hatte ich noch aus dem fanes und ist nagelneu gestern von sport-import aus austausch für eine defekte gekommen. ich spiele mit dem gedanken, diese zu verkaufen (1x montiert) und mir die andere zu ordern.
@ mr. nox: das mit dem abreißen ist echt ne gute frage... aber ich hatte bisher äusserst selten mehr als 180° drehungen in der lenkzentrale.
@ garniscol: die lyrik ist auf 180mm getravelt und ich finde sie sehr geil! absolut dh-tauglich. und hasadeur hat es ja schon erwähnt... die dorado ist eine option ;-)
@ hasadeur: bielefeld ist die geilste zwischenwelt die es gibt 
musst du einfach mal selber erleben.
geile kneipen, geile konzerte, gei.... äh.... schicke frauen

viele grüße
wolfi
ps: ich wiege heute abend mal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ganiscol (12. Februar 2014)

Wenn ich mir eine DC Gabel ins Bike stecke, plane ich doch fürs ganz Grobe und da ist 2x10 schlicht nicht so arg sinnig. Gibt ja Lösungen wie XX1, X01 oder DIY - aber jeder wie er mag. Dann empfehle ich jedoch einen Bashring statt Taco. Die Kette wird so immer wieder mal nach aussen runterfliegen wenn die Kiste angemessen ausgeführt wird.

Edit: Ach so, Dorado doch nicht fix geplant? Und ja, ich kenn die Lyrik, habe selber eine. Sogar als coil in meiner Fanes.


----------



## hasardeur (12. Februar 2014)

Ist zwar etwas off-topic, aber wie wurde die Lyrik mit den originalen Standrohren und dem originalen Casting auf 180mm getravelt? Ich dachte, dazu braucht man ein Domain-Casting. Oder ist es eine Lyrik aus dem Genius LT?


----------



## wolfi (12. Februar 2014)

kann ich dir leider nicht beantworten...ich habe die getravelt bekommen (neu). die lag noch rum... ich habe seinerzeit mal gemessen, sind auch nur 178mm ;-)


----------



## wolfi (12. Februar 2014)

Ganiscol schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir eine DC Gabel ins Bike stecke, plane ich doch fürs ganz Grobe und da ist 2x10 schlicht nicht so arg sinnig. Gibt ja Lösungen wie XX1, X01 oder DIY - aber jeder wie er mag. Dann empfehle ich jedoch einen Bashring statt Taco. Die Kette wird so immer wieder mal nach aussen runterfliegen wenn die Kiste angemessen ausgeführt wird.
> 
> Edit: Ach so, Dorado doch nicht fix geplant? Und ja, ich kenn die Lyrik, habe selber eine. Sogar als coil in meiner Fanes.



Fix ist bei (m)einem rad nie etwas
es ist schlicht und ergreifend im moment eine budget-frage. mit 3 kindern die dir die haare vom kopf fressen kannst du eben nur kleine sprünge machen. dc bin ich jahrelang in meiner wildsau gefahren, das geht gut. genauso wie man mit einer guten sc-gabel auch durchs grobe kommt.
und bei der 2-fach mit ordentlich kettenspannung habe ich, ehrlich gesagt, erst 1oder 2 mal nen kettenabwurf erlebt.
xx1 und der rest sind einfach zu teuer, und für mich fehlt unten raus definitiv der "rettungsring".
ich bin dabei mir ein rad aufzubauen, was genau meinen ansprüchen und meinen vorzügen entspricht. es ist nunmal noch eine baustelle...
viele grüße
wolfi


----------



## hasardeur (12. Februar 2014)

wolfi schrieb:


> kann ich dir leider nicht beantworten...ich habe die getravelt bekommen (neu). die lag noch rum... ich habe seinerzeit mal gemessen, sind auch nur 178mm ;-)



Und meine 170mm Lyrik hat gemessene 175mm...scheint also dasselbe Modell zu sein


----------



## SebT-Rex (12. Februar 2014)

Mr.Nox schrieb:


> Sehr schick. Mir ist eben, weil wir bei den innen verlegten Zügen waren, die Frage gekommen: Wie viel Sinn macht es, wenn man keine DC fährt. Der Lenker kann sich ja unbeschwert um 180° evtl. sogar 360° drehen. Reißt mit das im schlimmsten Fall nicht die Züge ab? Ist jetzt nicht der richtige Thread, aber vielleicht weiß ja einer trotzdem bescheid?
> LG
> ein auf das Sennes sparender Forumsuser


 Das kann der Lenker bei außen verlegten Zügen auch, von daher ist es kein Nachteil innen verlegter Züge. Im Gegensatz zu den außen verlegten Zügen, ist der innen verlegte Zug nicht fixiert, was es ihm ermöglicht, sich etwas flexibler zu längen und somit evt ein Abreißen oder Überlängen zu verhindern.
Gruß, Basti


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ganiscol (12. Februar 2014)

wolfi schrieb:


> und bei der 2-fach mit ordentlich kettenspannung habe ich, ehrlich gesagt, erst 1oder 2 mal nen kettenabwurf erlebt.


 
Bashring löst das Problem komplett. 
Aber das ist ja nicht das einzige bei 2x10. Entweder klappert die Kiste (trotz KeFü, Shadow+ und strammer Kette weils im Umwerferkäfig klappert) wenn du auf dem kleinen Blatt fährst um das Schaltwerk aus der Schusslinie zu kriegen, oder auf dem grossen Blatt damit es ruhig ist, dafür steht das Schaltwerk schön raus und ist gefährdet. Ich habs mir vor kurzem auf diese Weise - das erste mal überhaupt -abgerissen...




> xx1 und der rest sind einfach zu teuer, und für mich fehlt unten raus definitiv der "rettungsring".


 
Zu teuer ist es definitiv.


----------



## wolfi (12. Februar 2014)

bashring geht leider nicht bei der 2-fach xt...oder?
gruß
wolfi


----------



## hasardeur (12. Februar 2014)

Doch, gibt es auch. http://www.blackspire.com/Defender-104


----------



## wolfi (12. Februar 2014)

oh danke!
wusste ich garnicht.
den link habe ich mir erstmal abgespeichert!
schaun mer mal ;-)
gruß
wolfi


----------



## ollo (12. Februar 2014)

wolfi schrieb:


> oh danke!
> wusste ich garnicht.
> den link habe ich mir erstmal abgespeichert!
> schaun mer mal ;-)
> ...



ansonsten das von Hope hier, Kettenblatt Bash kombi
http://www.bike-components.de/shop/cat/c395_MTB-Bashring.html/view/list

Schön geworden die Sennes ..... ein Mini DHler halt


----------



## hasardeur (12. Februar 2014)

Auch interessant das Hope-Teil. Ist das auch ein schaltbares KB? Sieht auf den ersten Blick wie ein Single-KB aus.


----------



## Stefan_78 (13. Februar 2014)

Ich hab meins nur mal kurz zusammen gesteckt


----------



## Deleted 130247 (13. Februar 2014)




----------



## wolfi (14. Februar 2014)

sehr schön!
die boxxer passt super zu dem bike!
hast du schon mal gewogen?
gruß
wolfi


----------



## Stefan_78 (14. Februar 2014)

Hi,
Ne,hab ich noch nicht gewogen.
Ich warte noch auf DHL die mir den unteren Steuersatz konus/Bodenplatte/Adapter für 1 1/8" bringen  
Bin gespannt auf welches Gewicht ich so komme.
Aber der Schaltzug ist schon drin 
Ich nehme an es ist nicht vorgesehen die bremsleitung auch innen zu verlegen,oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wolfi (14. Februar 2014)

doch doch!
schau mal nach, es gibt etwas größere durchlässe = bremsleitung.
meine wird auch noch im rahmen verschwinden. leider fehlt mir die möglichkeit die anschlußstücke vernüftig aufzupressen.


----------



## Stefan_78 (14. Februar 2014)

Ok,aber kommet die bremsleitung dann nicht am unterrohr vor dem Tretlager raus?


----------



## wolfi (14. Februar 2014)

Jep. Ich würde die Leitung in einem leichten Schwung unter dem Tretlager führen um dann die Leitung zu der Führung am inneren der linken strebe herzulegen. Genaues kann sicherlich Basti sagen.
Ich habe mein Sennes gerade gewogen: fast genau 15 kg 






Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## hasardeur (14. Februar 2014)

Unterm Tretlager würde ich keine Bremsleitung verlegen. Der Schaltzug an meiner Fanes scheuert dort tüchtig bis auf die Metallummantelung herunter. Für eine Bremsleitung wäre mir das zu heikel, vo Steinschlägen ganz abgesehen.


----------



## Stefan_78 (14. Februar 2014)

Genau darauf wollte ich hinaus.... Finde es unterm Tretlager sehr schlecht. Da ist die Bremsleitung quasi unter Dauer Beschuss von Steinen etc.!!!da werde ich die nicht lang legen.

15kg sind echt sehr geil!


----------



## rsem (15. Februar 2014)

Ich fahre auch seit letztem Herbst stolz ein Sennes. Ich habe die bremsleitung auch innen und unterm tretlager montiert.
Wegen dem dauerbeschuss hab ich die Leitung unten ums Lager in eine zusätzliche Hülle gepackt. Funktioniert Super und sieht auch noch gut aus.


----------



## Stefan_78 (15. Februar 2014)

anscheinend hab ich den falschen Bremssattel-Adapter gekauft ,und die Sattelklemme ist noch nicht da :-/

..aber so wiegt es 15,93Kg :-D


----------



## DerandereJan (15. Februar 2014)

*****geiler Hobel!


----------



## Piefke (15. Februar 2014)

leider alle nur schwarz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wolfi (16. Februar 2014)

Schwanz ist das neue bunt! 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Stefan_78 (16. Februar 2014)

Bunt macht doch jetzt jeder ;-)

...mit wieviel Nm werden die Dämpferschrauben angezogen?


----------



## Ganiscol (17. Februar 2014)

10Nm


----------



## Stefan_78 (17. Februar 2014)

Danke


----------



## crazymaniac (19. Februar 2014)

Piefke schrieb:


> leider alle nur schwarz


 
Abwarten bis meins fertig ist ;-)


----------



## rsem (19. Februar 2014)

Meins ist auch bunt.
Titan eloxiert mit schwarz und cyan-blau


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan_78 (20. Februar 2014)

Hey wolfi ,
sag mal bitte mit wie viel Bar du den Vivid fährst?

danke


----------



## wolfi (20. Februar 2014)

moin stefan,
also meine grundeinstellung sieht ungefähr so aus:
zugstufe (rotes knöpfchen) 7-8 klicks auf (von langsam nach schnell) / druckstufe (blaues knöpfchen)2-3 klicks zu (von minus nach plus) und endzugstufe (mit 2 mm inbus verstellbar) 1-2 komplette umdrehung zu/ reindrehen. luftdruck ca. 14-15 Bar "oder" bis die 30% SAG erreicht sind (im moment fahre ich fast 40%)
gruß
wolfi


----------



## Stefan_78 (20. Februar 2014)

wow...danke für die ausführliche Antwort ..das ist schon mal eine gute Ausgangslage.
Die Sache mit dem zweier Inbus hab ich an meinem nicht...zwei rote Rädchen(Beginning Rebound, u. Ending Rebound) und ein blaues.

Gruß,Stefan


----------



## wolfi (20. Februar 2014)

hi,
doch doch. in dem schwarzen zylinder.
edit: ok, du hast den 2014, richtig?
dann vergiß den 2,5mm inbus! den gabs nur bis 2013.
aber trotzdem:
schau dir mal das video an:




gruß
wolfi


----------



## Stefan_78 (20. Februar 2014)

Danke,das Video kenn ich.
Ich denke mit deinen einstellungen und denen aus dem Video hab ich schon mal eine grundlage von der aus ich weiter spielen kann bis ich das richtige setup für mich gefunden habe.
Fährst du hinten 200mm (unteres Dämpferaufnahme,richtig?),oder 218mm?

Gruß,Stefan


----------



## wolfi (21. Februar 2014)

hi stefan,
ich fahre 200mm, die untere dämpferaufnahme.
ich denke es harmoniert besser mit der singlecrown.
gruß
wolfi


----------



## Stefan_78 (21. Februar 2014)

Fertig  ...15,97kg
Ich hab nicht gedacht das es wirklich so leicht wird


----------



## wolfi (21. Februar 2014)

Wir gesagt, mein Sennes ist leichter als mein Fanes war. Ist schon geil.
Schickes Rad, Stefan!! 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Nox (21. Februar 2014)

Hat denn einer schon den Rahmen einzeln gewogen? Das entscheidet bei mir nicht ob ich es kaufen werde oder nicht. Das Geld ist schon verplant und 100 Gramm mehr oder weniger sind nicht wild.


----------



## wolfi (21. Februar 2014)

Gewicht ist mit ebenfalls rel egal. Ich habe nicht gewogen, ich kann auch nicht genau wiegen (Personenwaage).

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crazymaniac (21. Februar 2014)

Sehr schönes Gerät Stefan


----------



## Stefan_78 (21. Februar 2014)

ich hatte den Rahmen gewogen...ich muss nur mal schauen ob ich mir das irgendwo aufgeschrieben habe!?
.....nachtschicht verwirrt mich manchmal etwas


----------



## san_andreas (21. Februar 2014)

Darum hat es auch die tolle Gewichtsbeschränkung...sehr vertrauenserweckend für ein DH/FR Bike.


----------



## Stefan_78 (22. Februar 2014)

hehe,du meinst die 120kg  ...naja,das haben andere hersteller auch,und die meisten laufräder ebenfalls!von daher stört mich das überhaupt nicht....und solang ich noch weit entfernt bin von den 120kg ists eh in ordnung :-D
...am ende muss es halt jeder selber wissen ob er einen 20kg panzer mit gewichtsbeschränkunug 140kg fahren möchte,oder ein 15kg Bike mit der 120kg beschränkung!


----------



## crazymaniac (22. Februar 2014)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Darum hat es auch die tolle Gewichtsbeschränkung...sehr vertrauenserweckend für ein DH/FR Bike.



Versteh deine Sorge nicht, sowas gibt jeder gute Hersteller an. Schließlich kann man keine Rahmen bauen die unendlich viel gewicht ertragen, damit sichern sich die Hersteller nunja auch ab, sogenannter Gewährleistungsrahmen.


----------



## Fun-Master (22. Februar 2014)

So, meinen Rahmen habe ich mal nachgewogen, passt leider nicht so wie Alutech es angegeben hat http://gewichte.mtb-news.de/product-8805/alutech-full-suspension-sennes


----------



## wolfi (24. Februar 2014)

@ Basti: ich habe gerade den hinteren Bremsschlauch innen verlegt und zwischen Tretlager und Schwingenstrebe zu dem ersten Kabelbinder-Halter hochgeführt. Ich denke mal, das ist so korrekt, oder? Ich habe mal vorsichtshalber noch nicht neu befüllt... Gruss, wolfi.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## defabjan (26. Februar 2014)

Sehr stolz darf ich euch meine Sennes vorstellen:
Xl Rahmen 
Holzfeller howitzer sram x5 2x10
Vivid Air 
Fox Talas 180mm
Shim zee
Mavic ex729
Diverse Parts von Superstars comp. Blau elox Pedale kommen noch.
Sattel zum Probefahren sqlab 15cm kommt noch in schwarz ;-)
Gewicht 16,6 kg


----------



## Stefan_78 (26. Februar 2014)

Sehr schönes Bike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## defabjan (26. Februar 2014)

Danke Achja kefü ist mrp 2x
Leider in Weiß aber evtl wird sie noch folliert!
Bzl der aufgerieben Leitungen...
Ich versuche es vorsichtig mit feinem Sand Papier abzurunden wenn nicht muss ich mir echt was überlegen!
Für mein ersten Aufbau aber alles Top ;-)


----------



## Stefan_78 (26. Februar 2014)

sieht echt gut aus....gibt es die mrp teile nicht evtl. als Ersatz in anderen Farben für kleines Geld?war zumindest bei meiner e-thirteen so...glaube unter 20€ gegen schwarze ersetzt.
wie lang ist der kurbelarm?


----------



## defabjan (27. Februar 2014)

So wie ich das gesehen habe, ist da keine Wechselmöglichkeit, wenn dann nur die Abdeckung die dir ritzel hällt.

175mm Kurbel ... 
Hab mir da nicht so viel Gedanken um die Länge gemacht...
Kannst du mir kurz erklären was das mit den


----------



## defabjan (27. Februar 2014)

Längen... 
Vermuten kann ich viel und geleiten evtl auch aber ... Nichts genaues weis man nicht ;/)


----------



## crazymaniac (27. Februar 2014)

defabjan schrieb:


> Sehr stolz darf ich euch meine Sennes vorstellen:
> Xl Rahmen
> Holzfeller howitzer sram x5 2x10
> Vivid Air
> ...


 
Schönes Sennes 

Ist das Grün aufgeklebt oder hat Alutech das Pulvern/ lackieren lassen?

Edit: Hab grad erfahren, dass mein Rahmen beim Beschichten ist...mal schauen wie lang das dauert :-/

Gruß Nico


----------



## defabjan (27. Februar 2014)

Wo ist da grün?
Das auf dem Oberrohr ist gelb, mit einem ganz ganz leichten neon grünen Touch aber kaum zu erkennen...


crazymaniac schrieb:


> Schönes Sennes
> 
> Ist das Grün aufgeklebt oder hat Alutech das Pulvern/ lackieren lassen?
> 
> ...


 ist de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## defabjan (27. Februar 2014)

Solltest du das meinen ist es die Standart Team Lackierung


----------



## Mr.Nox (27. Februar 2014)

Ich meine, dass es gepulvert ist.


----------



## defabjan (27. Februar 2014)

Mal in / an die runde... Bzl der aufgeriebenen Züge und Leitungen was tut ihr dagegen?
Lg


----------



## crazymaniac (27. Februar 2014)

defabjan schrieb:


> Mal in / an die runde... Bzl der aufgeriebenen Züge und Leitungen was tut ihr dagegen?
> Lg


 
Noch tu ich da nichts gegen, kann ich dir erst sagen, wenn ich meinen Rahmen bekommen hab :-D


----------



## defabjan (27. Februar 2014)

Ne ist gelackt, aber schaut trotzdem gut aus ;-)


----------



## crazymaniac (27. Februar 2014)

defabjan schrieb:


> Ne ist gelackt, aber schaut trotzdem gut aus ;-)


 
Kannst du noch ein paar schöne Bilder hier hochladen von deinem Hobel?


----------



## defabjan (27. Februar 2014)

Ja heute Abend wenn ich meine Cam finde ... Ich tu was ich kann


----------



## defabjan (27. Februar 2014)

So viel Spaß damit und gute Anregungen ;-)
sobald der schwarze sattel drauf ist und die blau elox Pedale da sind kommen neue Fotos


----------



## crazymaniac (28. Februar 2014)

sehr feines Teil  leider sieht man nichts von der Zugführung auf der linken Seite^^ Hätte mich schon sehr interessiert, aufgrund der Pinion die ich dann drin hab.


----------



## Kharne (2. März 2014)

Da das ICB ja anscheinend endgültig von Carver beerdigt wurde, Canfield das The One 
nicht weiter produzieren wird und mir mein Stereo von Tag zu Tag mehr auf den Sack 
geht und zu "brav" geomäßig ist bin ich mittlerweile beim Sennes angelangt. 
Ich hatte zuerst an ein Fanes gedacht, aber irgendwie hab ich dann doch Angst, dass der 
Rahmen meine ~120 Kilo nicht lange mitmacht... Das Sennes dürfte ja deutlich mehr Fleisch 
auf den Rippen haben, oder?

Ich hab nur Angst, dass der Lenkwinkel dann doch deutlich zu flach ausfällt, wie fährt sich der 
Bock so abseits von ultrasteilen DH Strecken? Die 200mm Federweg am Heck kann man ja mit 
mehr Druckstufe und weniger SAG zähmen.

Wie gut klettert das Sennes?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ganiscol (2. März 2014)

Wenn dein Stereo dich aushält, hält dich auch die Fanes aus.  Soll Leute geben die der Ansicht sind, der Rahmen sei viel zu schwer für die heutige Zeit.  Im Zweifel mal den Jü fragen. Vielleicht schweisst er dir notfalls noch ein gusset hinters Steuerrohr - fürs ruhige Gewissen.


----------



## crazymaniac (3. März 2014)

Das Sennes ist auch lediglich bis 120kg zugelassen, wieviel Reserven dadrin stecken weiß nur der Ingenieur. Und für den Ingeniööör ist bekanntlich nichts zu schwööör


----------



## Kharne (3. März 2014)

Es ist ja Potential nach unten da  Ich hab nur keinen Bock drauf, dass mir die Fanes im Park unterm Arsch wegbricht


----------



## Ganiscol (3. März 2014)

Frag den Jü, der sagt dir wies ist. 

Übrigens: Gewichtsbeschränkung - ohne seine Gedanken zu kennen, würde ich das als persönlich haftender Inhaber auch angeben. Grössere Firmen tun das nicht, die Rahmen halten trotzdem nicht unbeschränktes Gewicht bei harter Fahrweise aus.


----------



## hasardeur (3. März 2014)

Und ansonsten Winkelsteuersatz verwenden. Eine rel. kurze Gabel (180mm) macht den Lenkwinkel auch steiler.

Die Fanes sollte das aber auch aushalten. Wenn DU mit dem ICB geliebäugelt hast, sollte die Fanes auch locker halten.


----------



## Kharne (3. März 2014)

Dass mir das ICB nicht unter´m Hintern wegbricht ist ja nicht gesagt 

Wie sieht´s denn mit der Reifenfreiheit aus? Aktuell fahr ich mit Spank Stiffys rum, da baut so ein Chunkey Monkey schonmal 67mm breit... Und den LRS wollte ich eigentlich übernehmen


----------



## Stefan_78 (3. März 2014)

Hi,

den Jürgen fragen sollte einiges an Klarheit bringen ob Senens oder Fanes....und vielleicht brauch er nur ein weiteres Knotenblech einsetzten und die Sache geht klar (wenn überhaupt nötig).
Reifenbreite geht bis 76mm zwischen den streben....mit dem Sennes könntest du ja auch 27,5" fahren.
Lenkwinkel kommt ja auch auf die Gabel an die du einbauen möchtest ( wie der herr vor mir schon geschrieben hat)...bei mir machen ein paar mm die brücke an der boxxer höher oder tiefer schon was aus.

Ich war mit meinem gestern das erste mal in dem kleinen Bikepark in Belgien (Filthytrails) ...das hin und zurück Pedalieren war selbst mit dem Vivid Air sehr gut machbar.
Im Park selber war ich wirklich sehr überrascht wie geil das Bike funktioniert...jede Landung war Butterweich,egal ob in die Landung oder ins Flat.
Das Bike war sehr laufruhig,aber trotzdem sehr wendig und agil!Ich für meinen Teil bin überaus begeistert.
ach ja,und es hat keinerlei Geräusche von sich gegeben...war etwas sehr ungewohnt,da mein altes bike sehr viel krach gemacht hat beim fahren!


----------



## wolfi (3. März 2014)

stefan,das bike sieht tiptop aus mit der boxxer
(@ sennes-treiber: was haltet ihr eigendlich von einer sennes-bildergalerie?)
ich war gestern ebenfalls mit meinem sennes das erste mal heftiger unterwegs.
mich hat es in den deister verschlagen, ist wie bikepark...nur ohne lift.
aber ich habe mein sennes ja sowieso als freerider aufgebaut.
bergauf hatte ich zwar die rote laterne (was ich aber nicht dem bike anlasten möchte!)
aber bergab ging so richtig die post ab! ich muss noch ein wenig feinjustage bzgl. gabel (lyrik)
und dämpfer (vivid air) betreiben, aber ich bin sowas von begeistert. geradeaus und im verblockten
totale laufruhe, beim fichtenslalom sehr agil und beim fliegen absolut neutral.
ich freue mich jetzt schon auf das erste mal winterberg!
gruß
wolfi


----------



## Ganiscol (3. März 2014)

Die Gene von den Alutech Kisten sind einfach zu gut. Schöne Maschinen habt ihr euch da aufgebaut! 

Und jetzt macht endlich eine Gallerie auf!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mk7809 (6. März 2014)

Gefallen mir sehr gut,eure Geräte! Ich zaudere noch immer ,was die Größe betrifft. Ich bin ja ein Freund langer Oberrohre .Mein ICB in L und 70-er Vorbau passt ideal ,allerdings empfiehlt  Alutech die L-Rahmen für Leute ab 190!!
Wie lang seid ihr und welchen Rahmen sehe ich hier auf den Bildern?

Saluti.  mk


----------



## crazymaniac (6. März 2014)

Also ich bon gewaltige 171 klein und bei mir wirds eine Sennes in S. Ich hoffe das passt


----------



## mk7809 (6. März 2014)

OK,bietet sich bei 1,71 wohl so an .Ich bin 1,81 und könnte laut Empfehlung auch S fahren ,ist bei meiner Vorliebe für lange Bikes natürlich absurd .Der Reach des M ist ja dem steilen Sitzwinkel geschuldet ,da muss man beim Platz nehmen das Heck kaum nach hinten bewegen .Allerdings ist die Fuhre bei L mit 1246 länge schon gewaltig.Fährt jmd.ein L und kann das Fahrgefühl schildern?


----------



## Stefan_78 (6. März 2014)

Hi,also ich bin 1,76 und fahre S.... Passt super bei mir.


----------



## wolfi (6. März 2014)

184 und m. Ist tipptopp! 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Quechua (6. März 2014)

Ein wenig schade ist, dass die Sattelrohre mit dem Rahmen nicht grösser werden. 
Ich habe mich bei 189 und 93er Schrittlänge, also kurzer Oberkörper, für das M entschieden.
Damit muss ich dann allerdings schon eine 450er Sattelstütze verbauen, da gibt es leider nicht so viel Auswahl.
Der min-insert beim Rahmen ist 10 cm?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Quechua (6. März 2014)

...da ich das Rad auch hochtreten möchte


----------



## Kharne (6. März 2014)

Das ist bei so nem Bike und langen Menschen nunmal von Natur aus blöd gelaufen.


----------



## wolfi (6. März 2014)

Hmmm, ich habe eine 86er Schrittlänge, und habe beim hochtreten den Sattel gut 25 cm ausgezogen. Incl der 125 mm der Reverb. Das finde ich schon grenzwertig. Ca 5 cm würde die Reverb noch hergeben.... 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## mk7809 (6. März 2014)

Va bene ,dann wird bei meiner 84-er Schrittlänge ein M wohl auch passen .Schönen Dank!


----------



## Stefan_78 (8. März 2014)

Soooo liebe Leute ....heute war tag des einfahrens....und das bei schönstem wetter in Willingen :-D

Ergebnis ist....Ich bin absolut zufrieden mit dem Hobel....einfach Geil zu fahren!
Laufruhig,aber trotzdem sehr wendig und agil....der hinterbau funktioniert mit dem Vivid (finde ich) super!


----------



## Suval (10. März 2014)

Servus Jungs,
ich bin gerade dabei mein Sennes aufzubauen.
Habt Ihr eine Idee wie man den Schaltzug durch die Kettenstrebe friemeln kann? Stehe da echt vor nem Rätsel? Vor Allem weil das vordere Loch etwas zu eng für den Außenzug ist, müßte also aufgefeilt werden?


----------



## Stefan_78 (10. März 2014)

Hi,
Ich hatte den Rahmen auf die Seite gelegt und den Schaltzug von hinten durch geführt in Richtung Tretlager.....mit etwas Geduld kam er dann am Tretlager wieder raus...von dort aus habe ich dann die Außenhülle durch geführt mit Hilfe des Schaltzuges....ohne etwas auf zu feilen!!.....von der Mitte aus (tretlager) habe ich den Schaltzug dann in Richtung Steuerrohr geführt....ohne gabel kommt man ganz gut in den Rahmen um dem Schaltzug durch die Öffnung zu führen....dann die Außenhülle von der mitte aus(tretlager) nach oben zum Steuerrohr.

ich habe die Außenzhülle nicht "gestückelt"...aslo nicht den blanken Schaltzug im Rahmen,sondern komplett in einem durch incl.Außenhülle..


----------



## Suval (10. März 2014)

Vielen Dank für die ausführliche Beschreibung!
Dann muß ich bei dem vorderen Loch auf jeden Fall mit dem Dremel / Feile ran, das Loch ist zu eng und nicht rund.


----------



## Kharne (11. März 2014)

Ich würde den nicht da durch legen, dann hast du immer Stress wenn mal was an der Zughülle ist...
Bei mir kommt immer alter Schlauch um die rechte Kettenstrebe, da drunter kann man super nen Zug verstecken


----------



## Stefan_78 (11. März 2014)

Was soll den an der zughülle sein bzw.dran kommen wenn die da drin ist?
Ich für meinen teil hatte eh noch nie was an der zughülle.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crazymaniac (12. März 2014)

Mal ne andere Frage, wann habt ihr eigentlich eurer Sennes-Rahmen bestellt beim Jü? ICh habs Mitte Juli bestellt, leider noch immer nicht meine Eierlegendewollmilchsau bekommen. :-(


----------



## Stefan_78 (12. März 2014)

Ui,hast.du mal angerufen?!
Ich habe Anfang Januar bestellt,und gekommen ist er Anfang / Mitte Februar.


----------



## wolfi (12. März 2014)

hast du einen von der stange bestellt oder ein pinion?
gruß
wolfi
ps: jürgen ist aus taiwan zurück und ab heute/morgen wieder im geschäft


----------



## crazymaniac (12. März 2014)

Ich hab mit Pinion und Sonderlackierung bestellt, letzte Woche meinte Jü das er noch beim Beschichten sei :-/
Meine Freundin macht schon radau wegen den ganzen Fahrradteilen die im Arbeitszimmer sich stapeln^^


----------



## Stefan_78 (12. März 2014)

Hehe....das kennt man ;-)
Das wird wohl auch etwas mehr Zeit in Anspruch nehmen als bei meinem.
Meiner ist ja komplett von der "Stange",ohne Sonderlackierung oder Pinion.


----------



## crazymaniac (12. März 2014)

Nunja ich finds trotzdem schade, dass man als Kunde so im dunklen stehen gelassen wird. Am 14.02. wollte er den Kram zum Beschichter senden. Nun ists das fast einen Monat her.


----------



## Suval (12. März 2014)

Suval schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die ausführliche Beschreibung!
> Dann muß ich bei dem vorderen Loch auf jeden Fall mit dem Dremel / Feile ran, das Loch ist zu eng und nicht rund.



Habs aufgedremelt, jetzt passts!


----------



## Stefan_78 (12. März 2014)

Ui,musstest du also doch aufbohren/feilen .... bin mal gespannt was ihr so an eure Bikes an teilen schraubt.
Vergess nicht Bilder zu machen und in die Galerie zustellen


----------



## Fun-Master (12. März 2014)

Suval schrieb:


> Servus Jungs,
> ich bin gerade dabei mein Sennes aufzubauen.
> Habt Ihr eine Idee wie man den Schaltzug durch die Kettenstrebe friemeln kann? Stehe da echt vor nem Rätsel? Vor Allem weil das vordere Loch etwas zu eng für den Außenzug ist, müßte also aufgefeilt werden?Anhang anzeigen 278317 Anhang anzeigen 278318 Anhang anzeigen 278319


habt ihr eine Sonderanfertigung? Bei meinem in der Kettenstrebe gibt es keine interne Führung.  Steht auch so in der Bedienungsanleitung.  "dein Rahmen hat einen verstärken Hinterbau und verfügt über keine interne Führung". Nur durch das Unterrohr kann ich die interne Kabelführung nutzen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crazymaniac (13. März 2014)

Hm klingt so, als hättest du nen Hinterbau für eine Pinionversion bekommen, denn dort braucht man ja keinen Schaltzug nach hinten zu verlegen. Oder es wurde lediglich vergessen und in der Doku angepasst ;-)


----------



## Stefan_78 (13. März 2014)

Oder ist das ab einer gewissen Rahmengröße so?


----------



## Fun-Master (13. März 2014)

Mmmhh vergessen kann man sowas ja wohl nicht, kann auch nicht sein, weil die in der Bedienungsanleitung schon einen Zettel geklebt haben, wo sie mir drauf geschrieben haben, dass ich eine verstärkte Kettenstrebe habe, die nicht über eine interne Zugverlegung verfügt. Echt komisch. Habe Größe M und habe auch keine Sonderanfertigung.


----------



## hasardeur (13. März 2014)

Könnten das die neuen Kettenstreben sein? Stichwort Strebenbruch Fanes? Reine Spekulation, aber für mich durchaus plausibel, dass eine kontruktive Änderung an der Verbindung Strebe-Yoke für alle Fanes-Derivate gilt, damit man möglichst viele Gleichteile bzw. gleiche Vorrichtungen/Werkzeuge nutzen kann. Der aufgeklebt Zettel signalisiert geradezu eine Neuigkeit bzw. nachträgliche Änderung.


----------



## Fun-Master (13. März 2014)

So ist es. Jürgen hat sich gemeldet und alle 2014er haben die Strebe, die ich habe. Die 2013er werden noch getauscht gegen die neue Strebe. Alles "aus technischen Gründen".


----------



## crazymaniac (17. März 2014)

Bei mir hat sich noch niemand gemeldet trotz Anfrage


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Suval (19. März 2014)

Stefan_78 schrieb:


> Ui,musstest du also doch aufbohren/feilen .... bin mal gespannt was ihr so an eure Bikes an teilen schraubt.
> Vergess nicht Bilder zu machen und in die Galerie zustellen



Bin fast fertig, der Vorbau und der Lenker wird noch gewechselt und dann gehts am Freitag das erste Mal in den Wald!
Bin mal gespannt obs einigermaßen bergauf geht, Rahmen ist Größe L, Gewicht 15 KG.


----------



## Stefan_78 (19. März 2014)

wow...sehr schön mit den gelben Deemax und den weißen Decals


----------



## wolfi (19. März 2014)

Sehr schön! Ab in den Bilderfred damit.
15 kg mit Doppelbrücke und Deemax .... sensationell!
Gruss, wolfi

vrom schmartpfon


----------



## rsem (19. März 2014)

Wie hast du die 15kg gewogen. Mein Aufbau ist sehr ähnlich und wiegt ein kg mehr. Auch mit fox40, vivid Air, und leichten Räder. Ich hab Größe m.


----------



## Suval (20. März 2014)

Mit ner Waage. 
Habe hängend gewogen, wiegt 15,08 KG.
Am meisten Gewicht habe ich gespart durch die 2014er FOX, die leichte Kurbel, MagicMary tubeless (2200g).
Theoretisch wäre noch Einsparpotential drin, mir ist aber wichtig, dass mir nach einer Woche Bikepark die Komponenten nicht um die Ohren fliegen.


----------



## crazymaniac (20. März 2014)

15kg ist schon ne Kampfansage für so ein Fully 
Mal schauen was meins mit Pinion auf die Waage bringt 

Gruß Nico


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (20. März 2014)

Ich find's krass und würde gerne eine Teileliste sehen, denn mein Fanes SL (siehe Signatur) wiegt 14,7kg.


----------



## rsem (20. März 2014)

Ja dann Hut ab. Leichter als manche fanes. Hätte nicht gedacht das die 14er Fox so viel leichter ist als die 13er.
Top. Cooles bike. Schon getestet?


----------



## Suval (20. März 2014)

Bin nur mal kurz die Straße hoch und runter, werde es am Wochenende mal ausführen.
Die Geometrie passt mir sehr gut. Ist auf jeden Fall uphill tauglich!
Hatte vorher ein Santacruz V10. War zwar auch leicht aber zum bergauffahren wegen dem Sitzwinkel mehr als ungeeignet.
Hier die Teileliste:


----------



## hasardeur (20. März 2014)

Hast Du die Züge berücksichtigt?

Ich suche noch immer den Fehler. Meine Fanes hat 300g leichtere Felgen, 400g leichtere Reifen, eine Reverb (+300g) und eine 300g schwerer Kurbel, dafür eine Lyrik ( -x Gramm), wiegt aber trotzdem 300g mehr.

Aber egal, schickes Gerät.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Suval (20. März 2014)

Den Zug habe ich beim Schaltwerk mit gewogen, die Leitungen bei der Bremse.
Fahre allerdings keinen Umwerfer, sind ja auch ein paar Gramm.
Hinten 11-36 in Kombination mit 34er Kettenblatt passt gut zum bergauf radeln.
Im Urlaub kommt dann ein 38er vorne rein.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (21. März 2014)

Hmm. Danke für die Liste. Ich seh das bei mir ähnlich wie hasardeur. An meinem Bikebild hängt eine Teileliste ohne Gewichte und da ist mein schlampiges Zeug verbaut. Muss wohl echt mal Gewichte nachtragen und schauen wo der Hase begraben liegt. Oder sieht es schon jemand?


----------



## Kharne (21. März 2014)

Clavicula, die Bremse und die Pedale ziehen das Gewicht schon gut runter.


----------



## crazymaniac (21. März 2014)

Ich hoffe, dass die Haltbarkeit darunter nicht leidet!


----------



## Kharne (21. März 2014)

Die Clavicula hält genau so lange wie ne X0 DH. Einmal vor nen Stein gesetzt und Ente.


----------



## wolfi (1. April 2014)

Fun-Master schrieb:


> So ist es. Jürgen hat sich gemeldet und alle 2014er haben die Strebe, die ich habe. Die 2013er werden noch getauscht gegen die neue Strebe. Alles "aus technischen Gründen".



moin,
bist du dir da ganz sicher? ich habe ein 2014 und ich habe die interne zugverlegung. und das da was geändert wird aus technischen gründen wäre mir absolut neu.
ich wäre dir dankbar, wenn du mich umfassender aufklären könntest.
gruß
wolfi


----------



## Fun-Master (1. April 2014)

Ich kann nur das sagen, was mir gesagt wurde. Ich habe keine interne Zugverlegung und er hat es mir so geschrieben. Mich hat es halt gewundert, dass manche die interne haben, ich nicht und dass bei mir in der Bedienungsanleitung ein Zettel drüber geklebt wurde. Auf meine Anfrage ob ich einen besonderen Rahmen habe, hat er es mir so geantwortet.


----------



## Stefan_78 (1. April 2014)

Hi,
Was für eine Benienungsanleitung eigentlich?


----------



## wolfi (1. April 2014)

hmmm,
ich habe unter anderem über das thema noch vor einigen stunden mit jürgen gemailt. er sagte, dass die streben MIT der inneren führung genauso halten wie die OHNE. dass sennes mit ungelochten streben ausgeliefert wurden liegt schlicht und ergreifend an der tatsache, dass keine anderen streben verfügbar waren. thats all
gruß
wolfi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Nox (1. April 2014)

Das ist ja ganz schön willkürlich. Da kauf ich mir ein Rad und weiß nicht, ob ich, wie vorgenommen, die Züge innen Verlegen kann. Auch wenn das nur die KS ist, finde ich das jetzt nicht so geil.


----------



## wolfi (1. April 2014)

Es entzieht sich meiner momentanen Kenntnis, ob jeder betroffene Käufer  (und auch wie intensiv) über den Sachverhalt aufgeklärt worden ist. Ich finde es aber genauso bedenklich hier Gerüchte, Halbwahrheiten und Interpretationen als Tatsachen zu Posten...
Ist nur meine Meinung dazu...
Gruss
wolfi

vrom schmartpfon


----------



## wolfi (1. April 2014)

Aber ich gebe dir recht. Wenn keine Info über die nicht vorhandenen Löcher geflossen ist, ist das schlecht!

vrom schmartpfon


----------



## wolfi (3. April 2014)

ich muss noch mal...
weils so schön ist


----------



## wolfi (7. April 2014)

soooo,
gestern habe ich es endlich mal geschafft, eine tour zu fahren.
auch in diesem aufbau ist das sennes (noch) tourentauglich.
es setzt natürlich eine gewisse toleranz der mitfahrer voraus 
aber es macht so einen riesen spaß, unglaublich welches potenzial
(das ich schwerlich nutzen kann...bringt aber sicherheit) in dem rad steckt.
nur geil!!!!
ich bin immer noch auf adrenalin...
viele grüße
wolfi


----------



## Stefan_78 (7. April 2014)

ja cool..ich hab gestern auch ein paar mal ne kleinere anhöhe rauf getrampelt...ging echt super!
..dank der mangelder strecken pflege in Willingen musste ich gestern mein Fahrwerk "etwas" weicher stellen
...mein Vivid hat jetzt nur noch 14,5 bar (bei 85kg) drin und gut Rebound...so wurde das stempeln am Hinterrad weniger.


...hast du mal versucht etwas an der Achsverstellung hinten zu testen?(Kurzer / Länger)
bei mir hat die klemmung auf der Schaltwerk seite) gestern leider nicht gehalten.bei der ersten kurve stand das Hinterrad quer drin....3 mal hab ichs versucht dann auf Kurz gelassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wolfi (7. April 2014)

es gibt dort eine kleine inbusschraube im hinteren ausfallende. die musst du reindrehen richtung hinteraches wenn du länger fährst, und rausdrehen richtung tretlager wenn du kürzer fährst. die kontert den schlitten in richtung tretlager
edit: natürlich auf beiden seiten!!!
gruß
wolfi


----------



## wolfi (7. April 2014)

Hier vor meinem wurstfinger:





vrom schmartpfon


----------



## Stefan_78 (7. April 2014)

ui...vielen dank 

...wie soll man das den finden!   ...Ich glaub ich brauch echt ne Gebrauchsanleitung...incl. allen Drehmomenten !die "Titanschraube" oben am Dämpfer hab ich schon den Kopf abgerissen beim anziehen.


----------



## MarcellKueppers (7. April 2014)

Auch bei mir sind die Titanschrauben an der oberen Dämperaufnahme schon weg. 
Obwohl ich sie mit weniger Drehmoment (8nm) angezogen habe.
Habe dabei festgestellt das die verdammt wenig Material haben durch eine sehr tiefe Bohrung der Torx. 
Sollte vielleicht dem Jürgen mitgeteilt werden, damit er das mal kontrolliert. 
Könnte eine mangelhafte Charge sein.


----------



## Stefan_78 (7. April 2014)

ich dachte bis jetzt ich hätte einfach nur zu feste angezogen....aber wenn ich nicht der einzige bin sollten wir ihm das mitteilen.oder liest er hier eventl auch ab und zu mal mit?


----------



## wolfi (7. April 2014)

hi,
jürgen liest die meisten sachen nicht mit. kann er ja auch gar nicht bei der flut von themen.
wenn es probleme mit dem korrekten anzugdrehmoment der titanschrauben gibt, wird er sicherlich über einen freundlichen hinweis darauf dankbar sein. oder den basti tegtmeier anmailen. der kümmert sich ebenfalls um alutech belange. er hat den nic supurb-bicycles im ibc.
gruß
wolfi


----------



## Pflaumenaugust (13. April 2014)

Hi Leutz
Spiele mit dem Gedanken mir ein Sennes zu kaufen, aber die leidige Frage : Welche grösse ?? 
Bin 1,76 und Schrittlänge ist 81cm
Fahre Dh und Fr 
Hat jemand von euch erfahrung?..
Danke


----------



## Stefan_78 (13. April 2014)

Hi,
ich bin auch 1,76 und hab größe "S" genommen.passt bei mir Perfekt...das Bike fühlt sich sehr verspielt aber auch sehr ruhig an....und vor allem gibt es keinen ton von sich :-D
Ich für meinen Teil bin SEHR zu frieden mit dem Kauf.

...aus welcher Region kommst du?vielleicht wohnt jemand in deiner nähe und lässt dich probe rollen.

Gruß,Stefan


----------



## Pflaumenaugust (13. April 2014)

Hi Stefan
Komme aus dem Pott, Gelsenkichen :
Sind ab und zu in  Willingen zum heizen
Fahre im moment ein Sunn Radical in s/m 
So wie es aussieht baut Alutech etwas grösser

Denke ne Probefahrt wäre gut
Beim Sunn stehe ich sehr weit vorne , deshalb habe ich zuviel Druck auf dem Vorderrad
Mfg Jörg


----------



## Stefan_78 (13. April 2014)

das passt doch....ich komm aus Düsseldorf und bin auch oft in Willingen...denke nächstes Wochenende auch wieder Willingen oder Winterberg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rsem (13. April 2014)

So, jetzt bring ich mal etwas Farbe in die Galerie.
Titan eloxal mit Dekoren in Cyanblau.


----------



## Kharne (13. April 2014)

Taugt


----------



## Stefan_78 (13. April 2014)

Wow.... Sieht SEHR Geil aus.....ab in die Galerie damit


----------



## rsem (13. April 2014)

Für die Galerie muss ich noch bessere Bilder machen.


----------



## Stefan_78 (13. April 2014)

das Grau kommt echt Genial bei dem Bike ....gute wahl


----------



## crazymaniac (15. April 2014)

Geiles Gerät 
Sind die blauen Dekors geklebt oder lackiert/gepulvert?


----------



## Ganiscol (15. April 2014)

Titan Elox  Für meinen Geschmack aber ein paar Bapperl zu viel auf dem Gerät. 

Da könnt ich glatt raw abschwören...


----------



## rsem (15. April 2014)

Die Dekore sind geklebt.


----------



## SlimeUB (15. April 2014)

Hey Stefan! Falls du am we in Winterberg bist, würde ich gerne mal probesitzen
Hab mir das Sennes Ltd in "s" bestellt und wüsste gerne mal, ob es die richtige Wahl war!


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan_78 (15. April 2014)

Hi,
so wie es aussieht wir sind am Freitag in Winterberg.
einfach nach nem orange farbenden fox helm schauen und anquatschen.

Gruß,Stefan


----------



## Pflaumenaugust (15. April 2014)

Wenn ich es schaffe komm ich auch :
SlimeUB welches Stockmaß hast Du denn??  Da Du auch s bestellt hast 

MfG Jörg


----------



## Stefan_78 (15. April 2014)

Also meine Schrittlänge ist 82cm (ohne Schuhe)


----------



## SlimeUB (16. April 2014)

Bin 178 groß, schrittlänge kann ich dir nicht sagen! Werden am Freitag schon kommen und Wohnwagen mit Vorzelt aufbauen, aber gefahren wird erst ab Samstag.... Wenn ich es schaffe, dann komm ich mal auf der Piste vorbei!


Gesendet vom mega wichtigem schmartphone


----------



## Stefan_78 (17. April 2014)

hehe...Ich bin Freitag und Samstag in Winterberg


----------



## SlimeUB (17. April 2014)

Ja klasse! Wenn du nen silbernes fury auf dich zuhoppeln siehst, dann bin ich das


Gesendet vom mega wichtigem schmartphone


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan_78 (17. April 2014)

ok,geht klar....meinen helm kann man kaum übersehen.   

...samstag steht leider auf der kippe...sch*** Arbeit .


----------



## Stefan_78 (1. Mai 2014)

sooo...Sonntag Winterberg  
...ist von euch jemand auch da?


----------



## wolfi (2. Mai 2014)

Wir wollten erst, haben aber nun umdisponiert und fahren morgen im deister. Irgendwann klappt das mal, Stefan:

vrom schmartpfon


----------



## Stefan_78 (2. Mai 2014)

kein ding...habs einfach mal geschrieben falls zufällig SlimeUB und /oder Pflaumenaugust auch dort sind und Probesitzen/rollen möchten.


----------



## Radfahrer123 (3. Mai 2014)

Wie kommt es überhaupt dass hier noch welche nach Winterberg fahren? Eure Sennes sind doch da total unterfordert  Downhill gibt es da ja nichts mehr.


----------



## Stefan_78 (3. Mai 2014)

Hehehe,hauptsächlich weil der freeride und der neue downhill dort richtig Spaß machen 
...mein Sennes mag zwar unterfordert sein...aber mir reichts ;-)


----------



## SlimeUB (3. Mai 2014)

Kann ich noch nicht genau sagen ob ich morgen da bin... Wird morgen früh spontan entschieden.
War Freitag schon mit dem Sennes da und wie es der Zufall so wollte, hab ich direkt nen anderes Ltd Sennes dort getroffen

@Radfahrer123
Unterfordert schon, aber erstens parkt mein Wohnwagen da und zweitens kann ich in Willingen mit der Gravity Card nicht fahren

Gruß Basti


Gesendet vom mega wichtigem schmartphone


----------



## sk8-ben (8. Mai 2014)

@SlimeUB: Dann haben wir uns in Winterberg getroffen.

Ich fahre normalerweise auch nur noch zum GDC nach Winterberg, aber aus Neugier wollte ich mal schauen was sich da so getan hat. Und ich war poistiv überrascht. Selbstverständlich war ich am nächsten Tag noch einweinig in Willingen zum Segeln ;-)


----------



## Stefan_78 (20. Mai 2014)

Hi,weiß jemand welche Lager in den Hinterbau kommen?


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (20. Mai 2014)

Im Handbuch der Fanes stehen alle Lagergrößen drin. Ist das bei der Sennes nicht so?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasardeur (20. Mai 2014)

Ansonsten Teilebereich bei Alutech auf der HP.


----------



## Stefan_78 (20. Mai 2014)

Handbuch??   Gibt's nicht

Hab ich geschaut...aber ich dachte ich hab Glück und einer kann mir einfach die lagernummern und die Anzahl geben.


----------



## Fun-Master (20. Mai 2014)

Die Lager stehen auch beim Sennes in der Anleitung. Über dem Innenlager die sind die 61902-2RS1 "ball bearing 61902_2RS". Hinten Verbindung Ketten- mit Sitzstrebe JFM-1416_5_1_STP "plastic bearing IGUS JFM-1416-5-1". Von der Sitzstrebe zur Schwinge 628_2RS1 "ball bearing 62B 2RS" und oben in der Umlenkung 608_2RSH "ball bearing 608 2RS"


----------



## Stefan_78 (20. Mai 2014)

warum hab ich keine Anleitung?!Ich hab nur den rahmen im karton bekommen...

Danke


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (21. Mai 2014)

Schreib JÜ ne Mail, dann kommt die per PDF oder vielleicht erbarmt sich hier einer.


----------



## crazymaniac (21. Mai 2014)

Stefan_78 schrieb:


> warum hab ich keine Anleitung?!Ich hab nur den rahmen im karton bekommen...
> 
> Danke


 
Also ich hab ne Mountainbikeanleitung zum Senserahmen bekommen. Ob da jetzt was spezifisches drin steht kann ich net sagen, aber aufm ersten Blick war das ziemlich allgemein und hat nicht annähernd was mit meinem Rahmen was zu tun.


----------



## hasardeur (21. Mai 2014)

Sind also dieselben Lager, wie bei der Fanes. Damit kannst Du einfach im Teilebereich nach Fanes-Lagern schauen.

Tipp: Bei DS-Wälzlager gibt es jetzt auch Endurobearings (Kennung "MAX"). Zwar gibt es davon das 628-2RS nicht, aber das hat er von SKF. Die Endurobearings haben laut Hersteller mehr Kugeln und damit eine bessere Lastverteilung. Außerdem sind sie besser abgedichtet und haben eine volle Fettpackung. Sind eben für MTB gebaut und nicht für schnell drehende Lagerungen mit großen Radialbewegungen.


----------



## Cawi (21. Mai 2014)

Könnte mir jemand seine Bremsleitungslänge ganz grob nennen?
Sennes in L bei 780mm Lenker wären gefragt!


----------



## Stefan_78 (21. Mai 2014)

Danke für die Info hasardeur ..aber ich komm von Berufswegen an die lager ganz einfach ran und werd sie wohl bald mal tauschen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasardeur (21. Mai 2014)

An was für Lager kommst Du denn? SKF oder Endurobearings? Mein Anliegen ist es vor allem, nicht jedes Jahr die Lager wechseln zu müssen. An Wippe und Druckstrebe ist es ja noch leicht, das Hauptlager ist aber recht aufwändig. also will ich möglichst lang haltende Lager. Standardware bekomme ich um die Ecke für Schmales.


----------



## Stefan_78 (21. Mai 2014)

ne,keine "endurolager"...nur die lager die sich seit Jahrzehnten bei uns in der Industrie bewährt haben wie SKF,FAG etc. 
da ich aber leider irgendwo ein knacken in der wippe habe ,werde ich die lager mal tauschen.ich hatte gestern mal die Dichtung von den eingebauten lager entfernt und gesehen das in den lagern schon sand/staub mit fett gemischt hat....also fliegen die raus.
ich wüsste nur gerne ob die lager eingeklebt sind wie in einem der Videos von jürgen gesagt worde.hab ihm auch schon deswegen geschrieben.


----------



## hasardeur (21. Mai 2014)

Sind alle eingeklebt mit mittelfestem Lager- und Buchsenkleber. Sollte man auch wieder so machen. Knacken kommt aber meist entweder vom Horstlink oder Hauptlager. Beides muss gut gefettet werden, letzteres nicht zu stramm anziehen, eher relativ wenig, bis das Lagerspiel weg ist.


----------



## Stefan_78 (21. Mai 2014)

Danke für den Tipp, dann schau ich mir morgen mal den horstlink an.
Bekomm ich die lager den so raus gedrückt, oder muss ich es warm machen um den Kleber zu lösen?


----------



## Fun-Master (22. Mai 2014)

Stefan_78 schrieb:


> Danke für den Tipp, dann schau ich mir morgen mal den horstlink an.
> Bekomm ich die lager den so raus gedrückt, oder muss ich es warm machen um den Kleber zu lösen?


----------



## crazymaniac (22. Mai 2014)

Fun-Master schrieb:


>


 
Ist das da mein Rahmen in dem Video? :-D Passt nur net vom Datum her ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -jolo- (22. Mai 2014)

Hi,
ich habe vor mir ein Alutech Sennes zu hohlen, nur komme ich wie anscheinend viele mit der Zuordnung der für mich passenden Rahmengröße nach den Angaben von Alutech nicht zurecht.
Ich bin 1,80m groß, laut dem Geometrie-Datenblatt des Sennes wird daher zu S geraten.
Kann das nicht ganz glauben da mein aktuelles Bike Größe M ist und es mir ab und zu doch schon zu klein/kurz vorkommt.
Tendiere deshalb eher zur Rahmengröße M bis L beim Sennes.
Kann mir jemand genauere Erfahrungswerte zu den Rahmengrößen geben?

Danke schon mal im Vorraus für die Hilfe


----------



## san_andreas (22. Mai 2014)

Ich habe keine Erfahrung mit dem Sennes, aber ich würde nach der Geomertrie bei deiner Größe schon auf M gehen, da hat der Rahmen ja relativ klassische M-Werte hat. Der Reach ist einen Tick länger als sonst, aber da kannst du ja vielleicht mit der Vorbaulänge variieren.


----------



## Cawi (22. Mai 2014)

bei Alutech ist alles um eine Größe gewachsen: ein Sennes in S entspricht einem Rahmen in M, ein Sennes in M entspricht einem Rahmen in L, ein Sennes in L entspricht einem Rahmen in XL.
Ich würde Dir auch ein M verpassen, das sollte dann entweder genau passen, oder eine Spur größer sein.
Ich selbst fahre ein Bike in M, das mir viel zu klein ist, am Gardasee hab ich ein Sennes in M getestet und das kam mir etwas größer vor.


----------



## Kharne (22. Mai 2014)

Das Sennes ist in S so groß wie ein "normaler" M Rahmen, L würde ich nur fahren, wenn du auf nen elendlangen Reach stehst.


----------



## -jolo- (22. Mai 2014)

Alles klar danke dann wirds wohl der M-Rahmen


----------



## rsem (22. Mai 2014)

Ich bin 179 und fahre Fanes und Sennes in M und bin mit beiden sehr zufrieden. Sennes in M mit kurzem Radstand und 50er Vorbau passt mir perfekt.


----------



## Stefan_78 (22. Mai 2014)

Ich bin 177 und fahre S ...passt perfekt...super wendig und macht echt Spaß.

wenn ihr nicht sicher seit welche Größe,dann fragt hier doch mal ob euch jemand probe rollen lässt.vielleicht wohnt ja zufällig jemand in eurer nähe!?

Ich wohne in Düsseldorf und fahre Größe S


@hasardeur : kleines Update / Erfahrungsaustausch .... Das knarzen war von einem der ausfallenden (hat sich minimal gelöst und war nicht mehr am Anschlag/ Madenschraube) ....genauer das wo auch der Bremssattel montiert ist


----------



## hasardeur (22. Mai 2014)

Ja, irgendwie zu viele bewegliche Teile an der Fanes/Sennes.


----------



## firesurfer (15. Juni 2014)

mal ne frage:
wo liegen die Unterschiede zw.. den Rahmen Fanes u Sennes???

Denk mal darüber nach ein Fanes auf DH umzubauen.......


----------



## Ganiscol (15. Juni 2014)

Sieht man eigentlich gleich wenn man die geo charts und Fotos vergleicht. Gusset zwischen Ober- und Unterrohr, robustere  obere Dämpferaufnahme sowie Platz für einen 240x76 Dämpfer...

Ich würde aus der Fanes keinen echten Downhiller basteln wollen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## firesurfer (16. Juni 2014)

Ganiscol schrieb:


> Sieht man eigentlich gleich wenn man die geo charts und Fotos vergleicht. Gusset zwischen Ober- und Unterrohr, robustere  obere Dämpferaufnahme sowie Platz für einen 240x76 Dämpfer...
> 
> Ich würde aus der Fanes keinen echten Downhiller basteln wollen.


 
...mhmm...dämpferaufnahme is schon schwächer beim fanes....war mal laut nachgedacht....
thx für die  info


----------



## Ghost.1 (16. Juni 2014)

Ich denke das bei der sennes einiges steifer ist als bei der fanes. Schon allein wegen der doppelbrücke die man fahren darf, usw... Also mache es nicht


----------



## Stefan_78 (16. Juni 2014)

...
das Sennes hat hinten mehr Federweg....das Gewicht von einer fertig aufgebauten Sennes ist auch sehr geil


----------



## Duc851 (16. Juni 2014)

firesurfer schrieb:


> mal ne frage:
> wo liegen die Unterschiede zw.. den Rahmen Fanes u Sennes???
> 
> Denk mal darüber nach ein Fanes auf DH umzubauen.......



Kommt drauf an was du wiegst und wie du fährst ;-)
DC-Freigabe hat die Fanes nicht. Bei den V2 hätte ich persönlich da aber keine Bedenken.


----------



## crazymaniac (16. Juni 2014)

Stefan_78 schrieb:


> ...
> das Sennes hat hinten mehr Federweg....das Gewicht von einer fertig aufgebauten Sennes ist auch sehr geil


 
Also mein Sennes wiegt gefüllt ne Tonne ;-) aber da habe ich absolut nicht aufs Gewicht geachtet.


----------



## Ganiscol (16. Juni 2014)

Eine DC macht noch keinen downhiller.  Und so wie manch einer seinen downhiller bewegt, kann man eine Fanes lange prügeln bevor man sich Sorgen machen muss.


----------



## Stefan_78 (16. Juni 2014)

Hahaha...ne gefühlte Tonne ist gut	... Ich hab etwas drauf geachtet und bin bei 15,75kg


----------



## Ghost.1 (16. Juni 2014)

Meine fanes hat 15,6 und ich find es nicht schlimm. Nach fast 1,5 Jahren zum erstem mal gewogen und nen Schreck bekommen. Da ichs nicht wusste hatte es mich auch nie gestört


----------



## Ronnsen (16. Juni 2014)

Bin am WE in Willingen ein Sennes Probe gefahren. Der von mir bewegte Aufbau hatte gerade mal 12,95Kg gewogen (ohne Scheiss!) 
Verbaut waren eine 180er Fox, Double Barrel Air, Carbon Lenker & Laufradsatz, XX1, Guide RSC sowie Carbon Sitz- und Kettenstreben. Leider schien mir das aber nur ein "Messeaufbau" zu sein, um mal zu zeigen was gewichtstechnisch so möglich ist. Der Hinterbau machte den Eindruck einer Tofane entliehen zu sein, da die Kettenstreben viel zu lang waren. Der Reifen hätte locker noch 8cm Platz Richtung Innenlager gehabt (hab leider vergessen ein Foto zu machen). Der resultierende Radstand war wirklich kein Vergnügen mehr. Zudem war das Innenlager sowas von tief, das ich ständig mit den Pedalen aufgesessen bin....
Falls allerdings ein auf das Sennes angepasster Hinterbau aus Carbon kommen sollte, ist das Sennes ein wirkliches Leichtgewicht in dieser Federwegsklasse 
Also: Sennes geht auch leicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan_78 (16. Juni 2014)

krank 
 ....naja,Carbon hinterbau vom Fanes an die Sennes möchte ich zumindest nicht haben...Ich liebe die Einstellmöglichkeit der ausfallenden an dem Alu hinterbau.der Carbon hinterbau hat doch diese Möglichkeit nicht,oder vertue ich mich da?


----------



## hasardeur (16. Juni 2014)

Weiß nicht, ob es bei den aktuellen Streben noch so ist, aber die ersten Fanes-Carbon-Streben waren MIT Radstandverstellung.


----------



## Ganiscol (16. Juni 2014)

Im Shop sind die schon seit einer Weile nicht mehr zu bestellen. Leider. Gibt wohl nur noch die mit fixem Radstand.


----------



## hasardeur (16. Juni 2014)

Na dann im Bikemarkt aufpassen!


----------



## Cawi (16. Juni 2014)

soweit ich weiß, sind sie ohne verstellung


----------



## crazymaniac (16. Juni 2014)

Was bringt dir denn das verlängern des Radstandes um die 2cm genau?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghost.1 (16. Juni 2014)

Ich hab die Verstellung an der fanes aber kann sie nicht nutzen weil dann der hansdampf an der Kettestrebe schleift, und das bei nem 2.3" reifen. Keine ahnung ob ich ne andere habe oder es einfach ne Fehlkonstruktion ist. Ich teste jetzt mal mit nem 2,4 und 2,25 ardent


----------



## hasardeur (16. Juni 2014)

Statt 2.25er Ardent würde ich eher einen Rock Razor testen. Der kleine Ardent hat nicht gerade viel Profil und auch recht kleine Seitenstollen.....nur für den Fall, dass die Reifen nicht schon rumliegen ;-).


----------



## crazymaniac (16. Juni 2014)

ich fahre nen 2.4er MinionII der schleift auch nicht beim kruzem Radstand. So und was bringen einem nun diese 2cm weiteren Radstand?


----------



## Ghost.1 (16. Juni 2014)

Reifen liegen schon länger rum 

Mehr Laufruhe = schneller laufen lassen wenns mal ruppig wird. Und besser klettern sollte es auch. Schlecht für stolper biker


----------



## crazymaniac (16. Juni 2014)

Ghost.1 schrieb:


> Reifen liegen schon länger rum
> 
> Mehr Laufruhe = schneller laufen lassen wenns mal ruppig wird. Und besser klettern sollte es auch. Schlecht für stolper biker



Besser klettern mit längerem Radstand?
Also Berg ab glaub ich gerne wenns holprig wird, wobei die 2cm wohl nicht die Wurst vom Teller ziehen wird.


----------



## Kharne (16. Juni 2014)

Der Schwerpunkt wandert weiter nach vorne, dadurch steigt das VR später. Wieviel 2cm jetzt in der Praxis ausmachen muss jeder selbst rausfinden.


----------



## Stefan_78 (17. Juni 2014)

Ich muss gestehen das ihres am Anfang auch nichts davon gehalten habe,aber als ich es dann mal gefahren bin war der unterschied von ganz kurz zu ganz lang riesig!kurz = extrem agiles und verspieltes Hinterrad....ganz lang = extrem ruhiger lauf.
mittlerweile hab ichs 6mm von kurz Anschlag eingestellt und 218mm Federweg.


----------



## firesurfer (17. Juni 2014)

Duc851 schrieb:


> Kommt drauf an was du wiegst und wie du fährst ;-)
> DC-Freigabe hat die Fanes nicht. Bei den V2 hätte ich persönlich da aber keine Bedenken.


 
V2 hab ich.......denke aber auch so....thx für den input


----------



## crazymaniac (17. Juni 2014)

Stefan_78 schrieb:


> Ich muss gestehen das ihres am Anfang auch nichts davon gehalten habe,aber als ich es dann mal gefahren bin war der unterschied von ganz kurz zu ganz lang riesig!kurz = extrem agiles und verspieltes Hinterrad....ganz lang = extrem ruhiger lauf.
> mittlerweile hab ichs 6mm von kurz Anschlag eingestellt und 218mm Federweg.


 
welches der beiden Löcher ist denn für 218mm Federweg, das untere oder das obere an der Umlenkwippe? Oben oder? Weiß garnicht ob ich meinen Dämpfer in das obere Loch bekomme aufgrund der Rendelschraube für die Reboundjustierung.


----------



## hasardeur (17. Juni 2014)

Irgendwie verstehe ich nicht den Grund bzw. die versprochene Verbesserung einer DC an der Fanes.
Entweder kommt die Front sehr hoch oder man baut sie niedriger ein und läuft Gefahr, dass der Reifen mit dem UR kollidiert.....happy flying!
Wenn man den Federweg begrenzt, kann man auch gleich eine SC mit 180 mm nehmen....oder verpeile ich irgendwas Grundsätzliches?

Wenn es allerdings so wie mit dem sich leckenden Hund ist.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KungFuChicken (17. Juni 2014)

Wenn ich die Situation richtig einschätze, dann ist der Herr firesurfer mit seinem neuen 29" Spielzeug im technischen Bereich so zufrieden, dass er überlegt das Fanes zum Parkgerät zu degradieren. 

Meine Meinung: Lass es bleiben.  Oder willst du das Canyon unbedingt loswerden?


----------



## Stefan_78 (17. Juni 2014)

Jap crazymaniac ,das obere Loch ist für 218mm


----------



## firesurfer (18. Juni 2014)

KungFuChicken schrieb:


> Wenn ich die Situation richtig einschätze, dann ist der Herr firesurfer mit seinem neuen 29" Spielzeug im technischen Bereich so zufrieden, dass er überlegt das Fanes zum Parkgerät zu degradieren.
> 
> Meine Meinung: Lass es bleiben.  Oder willst du das Canyon unbedingt loswerden?


 
na ganz so falsch liegst nicht....29er is dzt. meine erste wahl...
fanes wird ein 650b...is mal angedacht...ernsthaft war der umbau auf einen DHler eh nicht wirklich....ein esel wird kein rennpferd   ....soll aber nix über die qualität des fanes aussagen...das is schon schwer ok....na schau ma mal .......und das canyon für den park passt schon...
also vorerst mal  

mann sucht sich ja immer was neues


----------



## Ghostrider7.5k (31. Oktober 2014)

Hi

Hab auch nen Sennes und liebe dieses Bike. Sitzt wie ein Maßanzug. Allerdings haben sich jetzt nach insgesamt vielleicht 10-12 Einsatztagen beide Lager der Sitzstreben (Wippen-seitig) komplett verabschiedet. Das hat max. 5 Abfahrten in Beerfelden gedauert bis die von "alles gut" hin zu "man kann das Spiel auf 10 Meter erkennen" im Zustand gewechselt haben. Sowas kenn ich von keinem meiner Bikes, ist aber laut Aussage von Alutech nichts besonderes. Einmal im Jahr soll man die tauschen müssen. Kennt ihr sowas auch von euren Sennes (oder sonstigen Alutech-Bikes)? Ich wiege mit 110 kg jetzt nicht gerade wenig, aber wie gesagt meine anderen Bikes haben da noch nie Probleme gemacht.

Danke schonmal im Voraus!


----------



## crazymaniac (31. Oktober 2014)

Ghostrider7.5k schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Hab auch nen Sennes und liebe dieses Bike. Sitzt wie ein Maßanzug. Allerdings haben sich jetzt nach insgesamt vielleicht 10-12 Einsatztagen beide Lager der Sitzstreben (Wippen-seitig) komplett verabschiedet. Das hat max. 5 Abfahrten in Beerfelden gedauert bis die von "alles gut" hin zu "man kann das Spiel auf 10 Meter erkennen" im Zustand gewechselt haben. Sowas kenn ich von keinem meiner Bikes, ist aber laut Aussage von Alutech nichts besonderes. Einmal im Jahr soll man die tauschen müssen. Kennt ihr sowas auch von euren Sennes (oder sonstigen Alutech-Bikes)? Ich wiege mit 110 kg jetzt nicht gerade wenig, aber wie gesagt meine anderen Bikes haben da noch nie Probleme gemacht.
> 
> Danke schonmal im Voraus!




Ist das Bike nicht nur für 100kg ausgelegt laut Alutech?


----------



## Fun-Master (31. Oktober 2014)

Bei mir wirds auch immer schlimmer mit dem Spiel im Hinterbau, mittlerweile schon ein paar mm. Eben in Willingen fühlte es sich die ganze Zeit so an als hätte ich hinten einen Platten.  Bin aber mit 75kg fahrfertig relativ leicht. Naja bin die Saison sehr viel gefahren.


----------



## Stefan_78 (31. Oktober 2014)

ui...bei mir gehts immer noch gut...ich musste nur über die Saison verteilt diverse schrauben einkleben ;-D


----------



## Ghostrider7.5k (1. November 2014)

crazymaniac schrieb:


> Ist das Bike nicht nur für 100kg ausgelegt laut Alutech?


Hi, laut Datenblatt von alutech ist das maximalgewicht das zulässig ist 120kg. Ich fände es halt schon heftig wenn mir das alle zehn Einsatztage droht und das vom Hersteller auch als normal bezeichnet wird.


----------



## AlutechCycles (2. November 2014)

hi Ghostrider,
die lager sollten bei normalen gebrauch schon gerne eine Saison halten.
ja das jeweilige Kampfgewicht des fahrers spielt dabei natürlich auch eine nicht unwichtige rolle. die lager sollten  immer wie der rest des bikes vor jeder fahrt und insbesondere vor einem bikepark besuch untersucht werden, weisen sie schon etwas spiel aus sollten sie unverzüglich getauscht werden, damit ein ausgeschlagenes lager nicht noch mehr an den Bauteilen zerstören kann!
wir haben uns wegen der vereinzelt aufgetretenen defekte an der sitzstrebenlagerung diese ganzen Bauteile nochmals intensiv untersucht und nach verbesserungen geforsch. wir sind zu den einfachen Entschluss gekommen diese Lagerung so zu belassen wie sie ist nur mit dem kleinen unterschied das wir uns diese lagergröße als speziallager bei Enduro Bearings mit vollen kugeln bauen lassen werden. das bedeutet die Lager haben keinen Käfig mehr um die Kugeln und statt dessen können mehr Kugeln in das Lager eingebaut werden, dadurch hat dieses lager eine um genau 35% erhöhte Tragkraft was dann auch bei längeren gebrauch nicht mehr zum frühzeitigen defekt an diesen lagern führen kann.
diese lager werden wir aber erst gegen ende Dezember 2014 bekommen.
solange musst du lieber ghostrider noch mit den Standard rillenkugellager fahren.

LG der jü / alutech-cycles


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghostrider7.5k (3. November 2014)

Alutech schrieb:


> hi Ghostrider,
> die lager sollten bei normalen gebrauch schon gerne eine Saison halten.
> ja das jeweilige Kampfgewicht des fahrers spielt dabei natürlich auch eine nicht unwichtige rolle. die lager sollten  immer wie der rest des bikes vor jeder fahrt und insbesondere vor einem bikepark besuch untersucht werden, weisen sie schon etwas spiel aus sollten sie unverzüglich getauscht werden, damit ein ausgeschlagenes lager nicht noch mehr an den Bauteilen zerstören kann!
> wir haben uns wegen der vereinzelt aufgetretenen defekte an der sitzstrebenlagerung diese ganzen Bauteile nochmals intensiv untersucht und nach verbesserungen geforsch. wir sind zu den einfachen Entschluss gekommen diese Lagerung so zu belassen wie sie ist nur mit dem kleinen unterschied das wir uns diese lagergröße als speziallager bei Enduro Bearings mit vollen kugeln bauen lassen werden. das bedeutet die Lager haben keinen Käfig mehr um die Kugeln und statt dessen können mehr Kugeln in das Lager eingebaut werden, dadurch hat dieses lager eine um genau 35% erhöhte Tragkraft was dann auch bei längeren gebrauch nicht mehr zum frühzeitigen defekt an diesen lagern führen kann.
> ...


Hi
Schön dass sich ihr euch auch gleich dazu äußert und an einer Verbesserung arbeitet. Das freut mich (und sicherlich auch andere) sehr! Ich werde zukünftig noch genauer auf die Lager achten um sowas zukünftig zu vermeiden.
Vielen Dank für die Infos!


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (3. November 2014)

Man kann die passenden Endurobearings schon jetzt bei
http://www.dswaelzlager.de/Rillenkugellager-61902-2RS-MAX
beziehen.
Bei mir sind jetzt welche drin (Fanes. Mit einer ordentlichen extra Fettpackung), nachdem die Originalen "Trockenen" nach einem halben Jahr komplett Brei waren.

Achja, ich finde es Klasse das Alutech jetzt hier direkt mehr agiert.


----------



## Chris_87 (4. November 2014)

Hallo zusammen! 
Ich überlege auch mir das Sennes zuzulegen habe aber Probleme mit der Größe. 
Habe zur Zeit ein Propain Tyee in Größe XS. Ich bin nur 1,63 und komme somit super damit klar. Im technischen Gelände sowie im Bikepark gut zu handhaben. Nur fehlt die Reserve und ich tendiere zum DHler als Zweitrad . 

Beim Sitzrohr im Sennes sehe ich nicht so das Problem wenn der Sattel bis Anschlag versenkt ist. Eher der Reach und das Oberrohr. 
Das Tyee hat eine 395er Rahmenhöhe, 536 Oberrohrlänge und einen Reach von  380mm. 
Das Sennes dagegen 420mm, 558mm und 416mm.
Denke da einige schreiben das der S Rahmen schon eher die M Größe hat mir das Rad zu groß und unhandlich ist. Mag das verspielte am Tyee. 

Ist jemand hier aus dem Kölner Raum mit Rahmengröße S unterwegs?

Hoffe mir kann geholfen werden bei der Entscheidung. 

Gruß, Chris


----------



## Stefan_78 (14. November 2014)

Hallo Chris,

Ich hab ein Sennes  hier in Düsseldorf seit Anfang 2014 in Größe "S" und bin 178cm.
Du kannst gern mal zum Proberollen vorbei kommen,oder wir treffen uns irgendwo.

Gruß,Stefan


----------



## fatisyourchance (8. Januar 2015)

Ich bin auch an einer Sennes FR dran und mache mir etwas Sorgen wegen des doch recht kurzen Sitzrohres. Mit einer Größe von 1,86 und einer Schrittlänge von 90 hat mir Schlenders Jürgen zu einem M geraten. Das Sitzrohr bleibt bei allen Größen ja gleich lang. 
Wie sind bei euch die Erfahrungen: reicht die 150er Reverb aus, um mich bergauf effizient zu positionieren? Wie klappt das denn bei wirklich großen Leuten?
Jürgen hat berichtet, dass bei den nächsten Evolutionsstufen das Sitzrohr mitwachsen soll und das Problem offenbar existiert...


----------



## SebT-Rex (9. Januar 2015)

fatisyourchance schrieb:


> Ich bin auch an einer Sennes FR dran und mache mir etwas Sorgen wegen des doch recht kurzen Sitzrohres. Mit einer Größe von 1,86 und einer Schrittlänge von 90 hat mir Schlenders Jürgen zu einem M geraten. Das Sitzrohr bleibt bei allen Größen ja gleich lang.
> Wie sind bei euch die Erfahrungen: reicht die 150er Reverb aus, um mich bergauf effizient zu positionieren? Wie klappt das denn bei wirklich großen Leuten?
> Jürgen hat berichtet, dass bei den nächsten Evolutionsstufen das Sitzrohr mitwachsen soll und das Problem offenbar existiert...


 Eine gute Alternative ist die Vecnum Moveloc mit 200m Hub, ich fahre diese Stütze bei mir mit 180cm in einem M Rahmen und muss sie lediglich 4cm ausziehen. Ich weiß nicht, was Du mit Jü besprochen hast, aber ich würde bei 186cm und Freeride Aufbau den L rahmen empfehlen, dieser bietet deutlich mehr Freiheit im Oberkörper (bei Nutzung eines Freeride typischen Vorbaus von 30-40mm). Gruß Basti


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatisyourchance (9. Januar 2015)

Hey, danke für die prompte Antwort! Damit stehe ich mal wie schon häufiger zwischen zwei Größen und sollte wohl an besten von eurem Angebot eines Testbikes Gebrauch machen....
Die Idee mit der Movelock ist super, so werde ich es angehen. Was die Versenkbarkeit angeht: das Sitzrohr ist ja nur bis zum Auge der Wippe ausgerieben: reicht von der Tiefe für die Movelock, oder?


----------



## Quechua (9. Januar 2015)

Ich hab SL 93 und das mit der Stütze ist ein echtes Problem, vor allem wenn man keine absenkbare an dem Rad fahren möchte


----------



## SebT-Rex (9. Januar 2015)

fatisyourchance schrieb:


> Hey, danke für die prompte Antwort! Damit stehe ich mal wie schon häufiger zwischen zwei Größen und sollte wohl an besten von eurem Angebot eines Testbikes Gebrauch machen....
> Die Idee mit der Movelock ist super, so werde ich es angehen. Was die Versenkbarkeit angeht: das Sitzrohr ist ja nur bis zum Auge der Wippe ausgerieben: reicht von der Tiefe für die Movelock, oder?


 Wo kommst Du her? ich habe eine Sennes FR in M mit Moveloc bei mir stehen!


----------



## SebT-Rex (9. Januar 2015)

Quechua" data-source="post: 12604194"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
Quechua schrieb:


> Ich hab SL 93 und das mit der Stütze ist ein echtes Problem, vor allem wenn man keine absenkbare an dem Rad fahren möchte


 Aber gerade ohne Vario geht es doch recht gut, die Syntace P6 gibt es z.B. in richtig lang. Bei einer SL von 93cm würdest du die Stütze doch vermutlich nicht ganz versenken, oder? für den Bikepark könnte man sich eine zweite Stütze hinlegen...
Die Rahmen mit längerem Sitzrohr sind in Planung kommen aber frühestens mit der Sennes 2.0, deren Einführung ist aber noch völlig offen!


----------



## Quechua (9. Januar 2015)

Gerade die Versenkbarkeit der langen Stützen ist problematisch. Müsste noch mal nachmessen aber sie war mir mit ca. 11-12 cm an dem Rad zu wenig, da ich ansonsten nur Versenkbare mit 15cm fahre.
Auf jeden Fall zu begrüßen wenn ihr die Sattelrohre etwas anpasst.


----------



## der-gute (9. Januar 2015)

Und die Moveloc braucht ne Reduzierhülse...ob die immer lang genug ist!?

Die P6 gibt es in 31.6 nur in 400 mm.


----------



## fatisyourchance (9. Januar 2015)

Bad Oeynhausen - Heidelberg = über 400 Km, aber danke für das korrekte Angebot! Gibt es ev. jemand im Raum HD / Odenwald? 
bs99 hat folgende Idee: "Ich hab mir eine 27,2er Stütze mit einer Adapterhülse reingegeben, damit kann ich die 400er Stütze komplett versenken."
Funktioniert wahrscheinlich auch?!
Wie der-gute auch schon fragt; irgendwie gebastelt ist das ja schon für lange Kerls.


----------



## fatisyourchance (9. Januar 2015)

Gerade mit Jürgen telefoniert: die Geschichte mit Reduzierhülse und schmaler Stütze reicht bei der Sennes wohl _nicht_, um am Schweissauge vorbei zu kommen.


----------



## der-gute (9. Januar 2015)

Es kann halt irgendwie doch nicht so richtig funktionieren, einen für DH geplanten Rahmen als FR zu nutzen...


----------



## fatisyourchance (9. Januar 2015)

Doch doch, geht schon; nur an den Enden der Größenskala der potentiellen Fahrer wirds knifflig!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (9. Januar 2015)

Gehen ist eine Umschreibung für Bastelbuden


----------



## fatisyourchance (9. Januar 2015)

Haste recht; keinen Bock mehr auf Provisorien...


----------



## der-gute (9. Januar 2015)

Ich find die Moveloc für mich als 196er super mit ihren 550mm

Damit kann ich plötzlich viele Räder fahren.

Nur da sie 30.9 is, brauchts ne passende Hülse...und die ist dann das Problem 

Dann wirds wieder Bastelbude


----------



## fatisyourchance (9. Januar 2015)

Aber was ist das Problem mit dem Adapter und der Moveloc? Klemmt nicht richtig oder wackelt?


----------



## Kharne (9. Januar 2015)

Die Hülse muss lang genug sein.


----------



## fatisyourchance (9. Januar 2015)

Sorry, daß ich so bescheuert frage, aber passt die Redzierhülse, die man bei Vecnum mit der Moveloc (wenn hoffentlich mal wieder verfügbar) im Set mitordern kann, längenmässig nicht so gut?


----------



## Ganiscol (10. Januar 2015)

fatisyourchance schrieb:


> bs99 hat folgende Idee: "Ich hab mir eine 27,2er Stütze mit einer Adapterhülse reingegeben, damit kann ich die 400er Stütze komplett versenken."
> Funktioniert wahrscheinlich auch?!


 
Habe ich bei meiner Fanes E3 genau so gemacht und klappt. Allerdings merkt man da unten einen klitzekleinen Widerstand am Übergang wenn ich die Stütze ganz reinschiebe (was ich eigentlich nicht mache).


----------



## FloImSchnee (13. Januar 2015)

fatisyourchance schrieb:


> Ich bin auch an einer Sennes FR dran und mache mir etwas Sorgen wegen des doch recht kurzen Sitzrohres. Mit einer Größe von 1,86 und einer Schrittlänge von 90 hat mir Schlenders Jürgen zu einem M geraten. Das Sitzrohr bleibt bei allen Größen ja gleich lang.
> Wie sind bei euch die Erfahrungen: reicht die 150er Reverb aus, um mich bergauf effizient zu positionieren? Wie klappt das denn bei wirklich großen Leuten?


Ich bin 192cm groß bei 91cm Schrittlänge. Die 150er Reverb versenke ich für's sehr technische und für's sprunglastige noch ein bisschen (hab deshalb einen Schnellspanner montiert), beim normalen Trailfahren reicht mir die 150mm Absenkung. 

Wegen einer 200er Moveloc hatte ich auch schon ein bisschen überlegt, aber bislang war's mir die Investition nicht wert.


----------



## fatisyourchance (13. Januar 2015)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Ich bin 192cm groß bei 91cm Schrittlänge. Die 150er Reverb versenke ich für's sehr technische und für's sprunglastige noch ein bisschen (hab deshalb einen Schnellspanner montiert), beim normalen Trailfahren reicht mir die 150mm Absenkung.
> 
> Wegen einer 200er Moveloc hatte ich auch schon ein bisschen überlegt, aber bislang war's mir die Investition nicht wert.



Ok, das hilft mir schonmal weiter, cool. Du fährst einen L Rahmen, nehme ich an?
Ich habe mal ein L Testrad geordert und bin mal echt gespannt, wie die Mühle geht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FloImSchnee (16. Januar 2015)

Ja, L.


----------



## BlokkFmX (21. Januar 2015)

Servus Leute,
ich stehe vor einer wichtigen Entscheidung.
Will mir die Tage das Sennes Holen. Nur weis ich nicht welche Rahmen größe und welche Laufradgröße.

Ich bin 1,80m meine Hausstrecken ist die in Willingen und bin dieses Jahr oft in Österreich und Schweiz unterwegs. Ich spiele gerne mit dem Rad auf der Strecke und lege das Rad auch gerne mal auf 90° zur Seite  sprich ich bin sehr Aktiv auf dem Rad.
Deswegen bin ich auch unsicher was die Laufradgröße angeht. Da ich auch gerne mal auf der Strecke mit einem Manuel über gewisse Hindernisse fahre oder mit einem kleinen Bunnyhop drüber fliege. 
Lässt sich das Rad mit 27,5" Laufräder genau so leicht auf dem Hinterrad Buchzieren wie mit 26" Laufräder ?. Bin nämlich noch nie ein 27,5" Bike gefahren .

Mit freundlichen Grüßen.


----------



## Edg3 (21. Januar 2015)

Wenn du es weiterhin gerne verspielt haben möchtest, dann den Rahmen in S. Wenn du die ganze Zeit glücklich mit 26 Zoll gewesen bist, warum dann auch nicht weiterhin ? 650b hat seine Vorteile,aber je größer der Laufradsatz wird, umso mehr Agilität büßt man in meinen Augen ein. Ob man das dann auch wirklich spürt, ist aber wieder eine ganz andere Sache.


----------



## Kharne (21. Januar 2015)

650B ist Marketinggeschwätz. Den "Überrollvorteil" kann man sich schenken, du schränkst dich massiv in der Reifenwahl ein, die Kiste wird unnötig länger und du holst dir Mehrgewicht an Bord.


----------



## BlokkFmX (21. Januar 2015)

Hatte bis jetzt alle meine Rahmen in Medium hab nie den Reach etc. ausgemessen. Es muss eine gesunde Mischung zwischen Laufruhe und verspielt sein. Das Rad wird Hauptsächlich im Racing eingesetzt dann.

Genau das dachte ich mir nämlich auch und macht mich halt unsicher


----------



## Edg3 (21. Januar 2015)

Du liegst eben echt im Mittel. Sicher kannst du auch M fahren, aber raus finden wirst du das wohl nur wenn du dich auf ein Sennes drauf setzen kannst. Wobei ich bei Racing fast schon zu M tendieren würde.

Wenn ich das richtig verstehe, wirst du doch supported, also sollte es ja keine Problem sein beide Varianten zu testen.

@Kharne Jein,zumindest bei der Reifenwahl...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kharne (21. Januar 2015)

Bei 1,80 kannst du, wenn du auf extrem lange Bikes stehst, auch L nehmen, bei M würde ich anfangen. Ich persönlich fahre mit deiner Größe maximal ~450mm Reach + Vorbau, ich hab aber auch gerne sehr verspielte Bikes unterm Hintern und keinerlei Racing Ambitionen


----------



## BlokkFmX (21. Januar 2015)

Ich könnte zu jeder zeit eins Testen nur nicht in M 
Ich denke mal ich werde Medium probieren, ihr habt mir aufjeden fall gut geholfen  .


----------



## Kharne (21. Januar 2015)

Edg3 schrieb:


> @Kharne Jein,zumindest bei der Reifenwahl...



Inwiefern? Die guten Maxxis gibt´s in 650B nur eingeschränkt und sind kaum lieferbar, Conti Baron und Kaiser gibt es garnicht, Schwalbe kaum lieferbar (die Interessanten).

Für mich ist das eine deutliche Einschränkung


----------



## Edg3 (21. Januar 2015)

Jetzt wo du es sagst,warte ich auf meinen Minion DHR2 für hinten auch schon seit 5 Monaten. Die Hersteller haben das ganze wohl selber etwas unterschätzt. Schwalbe und Conti waren allerdings (Im Sommer 2014) nicht wirklich ein Problem.


----------



## FloImSchnee (21. Januar 2015)

Wow, jetzt zahlt sich's aus, zuzuschlagen!
http://alutech-cycles.com/new-years...utm_content=sennes&utm_campaign=newyearssteal


----------



## BlokkFmX (22. Januar 2015)

Edg3 schrieb:


> Jetzt wo du es sagst,warte ich auf meinen Minion DHR2 für hinten auch schon seit 5 Monaten. Die Hersteller haben das ganze wohl selber etwas unterschätzt. Schwalbe und Conti waren allerdings (Im Sommer 2014) nicht wirklich ein Problem.



Da können wir nur hoffen das es Mitte des Jahres schon mehr Produziert wurden ist oder nächstes Jahr.


----------



## der-gute (22. Januar 2015)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Wow, jetzt zahlt sich's aus, zuzuschlagen!
> http://alutech-cycles.com/new-years...utm_content=sennes&utm_campaign=newyearssteal



Alutech stösst die 26" Bikes ab...


----------



## Kharne (24. Januar 2015)

Ja, ist halt so. 26" kann man sich einfach nicht mehr leisten, wird nicht mehr verkauft. Den Kundenstamm, der einen mit ner reinen "ab vom (Hype-)Schuss" Produktpalette über Wasser hält, den muss man erstmal haben.


----------



## san_andreas (24. Januar 2015)

Is hart, aber isso.


----------



## wolfi (25. Januar 2015)

So sieht das leider aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Edg3 (29. Januar 2015)

Schade eigentlich, das Sennes welches wir für die Redaktion geordert haben rollt auch auf 26" daher.


----------



## -jolo- (14. Februar 2015)

Mal ne kurze Frage,

hat jemand Erfahrung mit nem Fox DHX RC4 im Sennes?
Hab meinen eben mal an den Rahmen angehalten und der Abstand zwischen Dämpferausgleichsbehälter und Oberrohr sieht ziemlich gering aus. Fährt den zufällig jemand in seinem Sennes und hat Erfahrungen damit?
Nicht ,dass mir der Ausgleichsbehälter bei voller Federwegsnutzung durchs Oberrohr kracht


----------



## Ghost.1 (14. Februar 2015)

Teste es doch einfach


----------



## hasardeur (17. Februar 2015)

Und andersrum montieren? Also Ausgleichbehälter Richtung Wippe?


----------



## fatisyourchance (17. Februar 2015)

Einfach mal den Dämpfer ohne Feder montieren und vorsichtig per Hand durch den Federweg durchbewegen. Der Dämpfer bestimmt die Endpunkte; es darf sonst nirgends anschlagen. Dann passts


----------



## -jolo- (20. Februar 2015)

Hey danke für den Tipp mit dem mal ohne Feder einbaun, wär ich jetzt von selbst nicht drauf gekommen ( wieder um zuviele Ecken gedacht wie man den Dämpfer voll einfedern könnte )
Fazit von dem Test: Passt auch "richtig" rum rein, sieht zwar knapp aus aber geht.
Die Einbauhöhe von dem Knopf für die LSC war eigentlich das kritische. Voll eingefedert beträgt der Abstand zwischen diesem und Unterkante Oberrohr aber immer noch ca. 7mm. Im normalen, ausgefederten, Zustand sind es auch nur ca. 1 cm.
Hier mal n paar Bilder: Nr.1 Abstand bei voller Federwegsnutzung
Nr.2 Abstand im voll ausgefedertem Zustand


----------



## fatisyourchance (20. Februar 2015)

Alla hopp, passt doch


----------



## Kharne (21. Februar 2015)

Den Puffer hattest du schon rausgenommen? Oder haben die Foxdämpfer keinen?


----------



## wolfi (21. Februar 2015)

Und dann gibt es noch konzentrische Dämpferbuchsen.




Hier gibt es die zb:
http://shop.crowny.de/index.php?cat=c14_Daempferbuchsen.html&XTCsid=7r5i6n0n7eeh3hr0rlrfugrc67

Gruß, wolfi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -jolo- (21. Februar 2015)

@Kharne ja der Gummipuffer war so weit nach untengeschoben, dass er den komplett nutzbaren Federweg freigegeben hat.
@wolfi Danke für den Tipp mit den konzentrischen Buchsen, hatte ich gar nicht dran gedacht, aber der Dämpfer ja Gott sei dank auch so


----------



## BlokkFmX (21. Februar 2015)

Hier mal meins.


----------



## BlokkFmX (26. Februar 2015)

Mein Sennes hat seine erste fahrt hinter sich gebracht.
Mein erster eindruck findet ihr auf meine Facebook page, dort könnt ihr auch verfolgen wie es die ersten Rennen übersteht.

www.facebook.com/KevinKrausRide


----------



## FloImSchnee (26. Februar 2015)

Schaut gut aus! 
Die Dorado steht dem Rad einfach gut!


----------



## BlokkFmX (26. Februar 2015)

Funktioniert auch extrem gut. Für mich ist Manitou die zuverlässigsten was Dämpfung angeht. Oke Dvo und Bos bin ich noch nicht gefahren, weil die dinger viel zu teuer sind. Aber von Marzocchi,Rock Shox und getuinter Boxxer etc, fühlt sich die Dorado einfach am besten an.


----------



## svenson69 (21. April 2015)

Hallo Zusammen
Ich habe mir gerade einen Sennes Rahmen in GR.S gekauft,ohne Dämpfer.
Jetzt habe ich da oben die Bilder gesehen,das es eventuell Platzmangel gibt.
Welche Dämpfer passen denn ohne Probleme und welche nicht?
Und könnte mit auch jemand gleich sagen,welche bestimmten Tunes ich bei dem Rahmen brauche,z.B Vivid Air wenn der passt?
Oder was fahrt ihr so welche?
Würde mich über ein paar Infos freuen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasardeur (22. April 2015)

Hat sich das nicht aufgeklärt und es passen Piggy-Dämpfer?


----------



## -jolo- (22. April 2015)

Es sollten eigentlich so ziemlich alle gängigen Dämpfer auch mit Ausgleichsbehälter passen, hat bei meinem DHX RC4 eben nur etwas knapp ausgschaut, weil die Rädchen für die Druckstufeneinstellung soweit nach oben aus dem Dämpfer schauen, ABER da sind noch so ca 6 bis 7 mm bei volleingefedertem Zustand Platz . Zur Not die von @wolfi angesprochenen konzentrischen Dämpferbuchsen verbauen.


----------



## Cawi (22. April 2015)

wolfi schrieb:


> Und dann gibt es noch konzentrische Dämpferbuchsen.
> Anhang anzeigen 361955
> 
> Hier gibt es die zb:
> ...





-jolo- schrieb:


> Es sollten eigentlich so ziemlich alle gängigen Dämpfer auch mit Ausgleichsbehälter passen, hat bei meinem DHX RC4 eben nur etwas knapp ausgschaut, weil die Rädchen für die Druckstufeneinstellung soweit nach oben aus dem Dämpfer schauen, ABER da sind noch so ca 6 bis 7 mm bei volleingefedertem Zustand Platz . Zur Not die von @wolfi angesprochenen konzentrischen Dämpferbuchsen verbauen.



darf ich klugscheißen?
Die Buchsen sind exzentrisch, nicht konzentrisch. Konzentrisch bedeutet einfach gesagt, dass die Bohrung der Buchsen den selben Mittelpunkt hat, wie die Buchse selbst - man sticht mit einem Zirkel ins Papier und zieht dann zwei Kreise, in unserem Fall einen mit 8mm und einen mit 12,7mm (oder mehr, zumindest der Teil der Dämpferbuchse, der im Dämpferauge ist, hat den Durchmesser 12,7mm und begrenzt dadurch auch die maximal mögliche Exzentrizität). Heraus kommt eine ganz normale Buchse.
Exzentrische Buchsen haben Die Bohrung um einen gewissen Abstand aus dem Mittelpunkt der Buchse verschoben. Wobei eine Mindestwandstärke erhalten bleiben sollte.
Zudem sind die Buchsen auch nicht ganz das Wahre, da sie die Tendenz haben, sich im Laufe der Zeit zu drehen, wenn sie nicht in Position für flachere Winkel montiert werden. Notfalls kann man sich da noch Gewindestifte basteln und durch die Wippe/Umlenkhebel und Buchse schrauben, um das zu fixieren. Hab ich bei meinem alten Bike gemacht und halt so besser funktioniert.
Und das letzte Problem, je nach Bike und Dämpfungscharakteristik kann sich dadurch auch die Kennlinie des Dämpfers und somit das Ansprechverhalten des Bikes ändern. Wenn man sich die Position für flachere Winkel vorstellt, ist es ja eigentlich nichts anderes, als wäre das Bike schon um die summierte Exzentrizität eingefedert. (Annahme, pro Buchse 3mm Exzentrizität, mehr geht fast nicht bei 8mm, und Annahme, das wird in der Sennes bei einem Übersetzungsverhältnis von 2,6 gemacht, dann bedeuten die 6mm virtuellen Dämpferhub, dass das Bike um 15,6mm "eingefedert" ist. Dreht man die Buchsen um, werden die winkel steiler und das Bike ist um 15,6mm "ausgefedert". Angenommen, die das Übersetzungsverhältnis von Dämpferhub zu Hinterradachsenbewegung bleibt über den gesamten Federweg konstant, ändert sich nichts. Ist es nicht linear sondern bspw. stark und sehr früh progressiv wirkt sich das eben auch noch aus).

Was ich damit jetzt sagen wollte: exzentrische Buchsen sind eine nette und nützliche Spielerei wenn es nicht anders geht, aber ihr erspart euch eine Menge Probleme, wenn ihr gleich drauf verzichtet. Ich will gar nicht drüber nachdenken, was ich alles in Kauf genommen habe und was ich alles am Bike und Dämpfer verändert und gebastelt habe, damit es am Ende tatsächlich reibungslos funktioniert hat..


----------



## svenson69 (5. Mai 2015)

Dann stell ich mal mein Sennes vor




Rahmen--------------Alutech Sennes Gr.S
Dämpfer--------------Rock Shox Vivid Air  M/M
Gabel-----------------Fox 36 Float 180 2015
Laufräder------------Tune King/Kong,Spank Spike 28 / Mavic 721
Bremse---------------Shimano Saint M820 200/180mm Scheiben
Schaltwerk-----------Sram XO 10fach Type 2 Short
Trigger----------------Sram XO 10fach
Kurbelsatz------------Sram XO Carbon 165mm/Absolut Black NW 34Z
Kassette--------------Sram PG-1070 11-23
Kette------------------.Kmc X10 SL gold
Pedale----------------Cranfield Brothers Crampon Ulitimate
Lenker----------------Enve Dh Carbon 760mm
Vorbau----------------Syntace Megaforce 2 40mm
Steuersatz-----------Reset Flatstack 8
Sattelstütze----------Acros Sp-1
Sattel-----------------Selle Italia SLR Carbonio
Sattelklemme--------Token
Griffe------------------Ergon GE1
Reifen----------------Schwalbe Magic Mary SG vertstar 2.35
Kettenführung-------77designz freesolo plus 34 Taco
Schläuche-----------Continental Mtb-light
Gewicht 14,40kg


----------



## FloImSchnee (5. Mai 2015)

Sehr lässig, sehr feiner Aufbau und super Gewicht!

Aber ist's dir nicht zu nahe am Rune?


----------



## svenson69 (5. Mai 2015)

Eigentlich ist es ja das Rune, ich habe bis auf den Dämpfer alles übernommen
Der wesentlicher Unterschied besteht in den 4cm mehr Federweg am Heck.


----------



## FloImSchnee (6. Mai 2015)

Ahh... 

Eine Beschreibung der Unterschiede im Fahrverhalten wäre spannend!


----------



## rzOne20 (6. Mai 2015)

Ja das Gewicht ist lässig. Frag mich grad warum ich "nur" ein Teibun hab wenn des Große auch so leicht werden kann...


----------



## svenson69 (6. Mai 2015)

Bis es zu der Jungfernfahrt kommt,dauert es leider noch etwas.Hab noch 2 Wochen Gips und dann noch Sportverbot für ein paar Wochen 
Und am Gewicht geht auch nochwas.Sobalb ich wieder meine Hand nutzen kann,kommt mein anderer Lrs drauf,dann spar ich auch nochmal fast 300g
Dazu noch eine Kcnc Sattelstütze und Reverse Pedale und ich hab die 13 vorne.


----------



## FloImSchnee (6. Mai 2015)

rzOne20 schrieb:


> Frag mich grad warum ich "nur" ein Teibun hab wenn des Große auch so leicht werden kann...



Immer eine Geldfrage...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BlokkFmX (7. Mai 2015)

Servus Leute.
Ich brauch mal eure Hilfe. Ich werde mein Fahrwerk auswechseln und kann mich einfach nicht entscheiden welches :/. 

Folgene Dämpfer und Gabeln stehen zur Auswahl:

Gabel: 
- Dorado drin lassen und Tuinen lassen 
- MRC 1.1 Boxxer 
- Boxxer Wc in Weiß mit Öhlins Kartusche 
- Bos Rare Air
- Fox 40 Air mit Öhlins Kartusche

Dämpfer:
- Cane Creek Double Barell mit Titan Feder
- Rock Shox Vivid mit Fast umbau und Titan Feder
- Öhlins TTX 22
- Rock Shox Vivid Air mit Fast umbau.
- Fox Rc4 mit Fast umbau

Ich Tendiere momentan zu.

-Dorado mit Tuinen
- Öhlins TTX 22

Da ich einfach keine 1000 klicks am Dämpfer bei der HSC und LSC brauche. 
Wenn die beshimung nicht stimmt bei dem TTX 22 könnte ich die umändern lassen.
Bin momentan etwas überfordert mit meinem Fahrwerk obwohl ich weiß, wie ich mein Fahrwerk zu fahren habe.
Wenn man die Dorado Straff einstellt Funktioniert sie ganz gut, nur kommen mir paar schläge zu viel am Lenker an und nutze nur 170mm Federweg auf der Willinger Downhill Strecke.
Wenn ich sie etwas weicher einstelle, hab ich das gefühl ich komme nicht vom fleck da kann ich auch 16 Klick Tpc+ drin haben. Das Vorderrad versinkt einfach in den Bremswellen und Steinen als einfach drüber zubügeln über die Spitzen.
Hab einfach alles ausprobiert die letzten Monaten aber so zu 100% bin ich nicht zufrieden. 

Die MRC 1.1 Boxxer mit einem Vivid und einer Titan Feder wäre auch ganz nett.

Habt ihr schon im Sennes verschiedene Fahrwerke ausprobiert ?

Desweiteren überlege ich auch die 27,5" Laufräder raus zuhauen und den Rahmen mal mit 26" zu fahren und mit der 222mm Federweg einstellung auszuprobieren.
Die lieferzeiten für 27,5" Reifen sind momentan echt ein witz -,-.


Gruss


----------



## Thiel (7. Mai 2015)

http://www.m-suspensiontech.com/

Einmal mit Telefonieren und alle deine Sorgen werden beseitigt sein. Seine Kartusche für die Boxxer ist sehr beliebt und bekommt extrem gute Kritik - ich habe demnächst auch eine. Ist auch günstiger als wie die Fast.


----------



## svenson69 (7. Mai 2015)

Thiel schrieb:


> http://www.m-suspensiontech.com/
> 
> Einmal mit Telefonieren und alle deine Sorgen werden beseitigt sein. Seine Kartusche für die Boxxer ist sehr beliebt und bekommt extrem gute Kritik - ich habe demnächst auch eine. Ist auch günstiger als wie die Fast.


Das kann ich auch bestädigen umd empfehlen.Hatte schon ein paar Gabeln und Dämpfer bei ihm.Alles Top
Zu der Boxxer kannst dann auch sein Tuning für den Vivid oder Rc4 nehmen.da machst du nichts falsch


----------



## BlokkFmX (12. Mai 2015)

Kleines Update: Hab mich für eine Marzocchi 380 C2R2 Ti 2015 entschieden.







Als nächstes kommen:
Hope Bremsen
Hope Laufradsatz
Moto mit Titan Feder.


----------



## prong (25. Juni 2015)

Servus mitanand,

liebäugle grad mit ner Sennes 26''. Bin hinsichtlich der Rahmengröße etwas verwirrt. Fahre normalerweise so ca. M. Im Geochart steht Fahrer <=182cm sollen S wählen. Dann wär ich bei XS, wenn man berücksichtigt, dass M einen Bereich von 183 bis 189 abdeckt .

Bitte um kurze Hilfe von den Sennes Besitzern.

Danke,

prong


----------



## svenson69 (25. Juni 2015)

Wie groß bist du denn?


----------



## prong (25. Juni 2015)

Uuuups 1,76


----------



## prong (25. Juni 2015)

Vllt. noch zum Fahrprofil:

Ich mag bergab fahren. Als alter Sack bin ich nicht mehr so risikofreudig, d.h. ich werd sicherlich freiwillig keinen Backflip machen und krass abstylen muss ich auch nicht mehr. Jüngere Leute sagen, dass ich recht fix unterwegs bin. Hoffentlich nicht aus Mitleid . Obwohl: eigentlich auch wurscht. Den einen oder anderen Sprung nehme ich schon noch mit. Fahre vorwiegend in Saalbach, Hopfgarten, Serfaus, Leogang usw.


----------



## svenson69 (25. Juni 2015)

Ich hatte mir mit 1,74 ein Sennes in Gr.S aufgebaut mit 40mm Vorbau,kurze Kettenstrebeneinstellung.Konnte es leider nur so auf der Strasse testen.Aber vom empfinden her hat es wunderbar gepasst
Fahre normal auch Gr.M in anderen Rahmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan_78 (25. Juni 2015)

Ich habe bei 1,77 auch größe S und es passt super!!


----------



## crazymaniac (26. Juni 2015)

Mit 171 bin ich auch nen S gefahren, passte wunderbar.


----------



## prong (26. Juni 2015)

Danke euch. Dann werd ich mal nach nem S Ausschau halten.

Trotzdem: Verwirrende Angaben. Aber S, M, L macht sich besser im Sortiment als M, L, XL...


----------



## Stefan_78 (26. Juni 2015)

Woher kommst du den?...eventl.lässt dich jemand hier Probesitzen / rollen??


----------



## -jolo- (29. Juni 2015)

Bin 178 und fahre M, hat mir persönlich besser gefallen als der in S.


----------



## Cawi (29. Juni 2015)

und weils so lustig ist: bin 183 und fahre ein L und würde sie mir noch eine Spur größer (länger - reach) wünschen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Endurix (29. Juni 2015)

OK. Dann ich auch: Bin 178 cm und war sicher, dass ich M brauche. In Willingen getestet: M fühlte sich zu kurz an, L  genau richtig.


----------



## der-gute (29. Juni 2015)

ich hab zwar nur ein Tofane in XL,
finde aber den angegeben Reach von 470 mm nicht so beeindruckend.

Daher ist Testen wohl eher notwendig.


----------



## Cawi (29. Juni 2015)

wenns mich nicht täuscht hat die sennes in L einen der längsten reaches von allen downhillern am markt. Weiß aber grade weder den der Sennes noch von konkurrenzbikes..


----------



## der-gute (29. Juni 2015)

Ich kenne auch kein anderes 29" mit nem vergleichbaren Reach wie das Tofane.
Trotzdem wirk es für mich nicht so lang, mein Nicolai mit nominell kürzerem Reach fühlt sich länger an...


----------



## FloImSchnee (30. Juni 2015)

Cawi schrieb:


> wenns mich nicht täuscht hat die sennes in L einen der längsten reaches von allen downhillern am markt.


Korrekt.
Sennes DH in L: 471mm Reach. http://alutech-cycles.com/mediafiles//Sonstiges/Rahmen/Sennes/Sennes-GeoChart.pdf
Beim Sennes FR in L war 481mm Reach angegeben. (pdf ist aber nicht mehr online, das 26er FR wurde nun überhaupt von der Homepage genommen)


----------



## Cawi (30. Juni 2015)

ich will jetzt keinen Blödsinn erzählen, deswegen ohne Gewähr, glaube mich allerdings an ein Gespräch mit Jürgen erinnern zu können, in dem er mir gesagt hat, der Rahmen der Sennes FR sei identisch zum Rahmen der Sennes DH, würde mich dewegen wundern, wenn die FR 10cm länger wäre..
Und was die Größe angeht, da ändert sich ja nun wirklich nichts (Carbonteile außen vor). Man kann jede Sennes auch mit 27.5 fahren, wenn man die Kettenstrebenlänge lang genug einstellt. Die Carbonstreben verzichten dann halt auf die Einstellung und haben eine fixe Länge. Ob es da dann eine Extraversion für 26" gibt, oder ob die 26" dann auch nur die "lange Einstellung" hat, weiß ich jetzt aber auch nicht.


----------



## FloImSchnee (30. Juni 2015)

Ja, der Rahmen ist gleich, aber die Gabeleinbauhöhe variiert. Und mit der ändert sich der Reach.


----------



## Kharne (30. Juni 2015)

EBH ist bei nem 180er 36 und ner Boxxer gleich, da ändert sich nada. Und durch 10mm weniger EBH werdens auch nicht auf einmal 10mm mehr Reach


----------



## FloImSchnee (1. Juli 2015)

Hmm, stimmt auch wieder.
Ich hab nie näher drüber nachgedacht und mir den Unterschied einfach mit der EBH erklärt...

Dann weiß nur Alutech, ob nun 471 oder 481mm stimmen, bzw. wo die 481 herkamen...


----------



## supperharry (25. August 2015)

unwichtig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Downhillsocke (28. Oktober 2015)

Zwischenstand nachdem endlich die Fox 36 kam.

Ende der Woche fliegen noch die Guides gegen Saint raus und die Gabel bekommt die Stealth-Decals. Dann eventuell noch eine KMC-Kette in gold.


----------

